#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-05
<amin`> salam bar baro bach e grhol
<amin`> aghayon man ye partition ro toi fstab toi masir /EXTRA add kardam ama moshkel injas ke be ghir user root tosh nemitonam chizi kopy konam
<amin`> chekar bayad bekonam man
 * amin` Linux user need assistence
<AliTarihi> خط fstab
<AliTarihi> چیه؟
<amin`> AliTarihi: ghorban finglish minevisi man rtoi irssi hastam
<amin`> AliTarihi: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/470606/
<AliTarihi> amin`: mount shode ?
<amin`> AliTarihi: baleh ghorban mount shodeh vali faghat user root betoni tosh read and write cone
<AliTarihi> ls -l begirid a khoruji bezarid
<amin`> AliTarihi: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/470607/
<AliTarihi> amin`: ajibe
<AliTarihi> man daghighan moshabehe shoma daram partition ro vali kamel up e ...
<amin`> ghorban khat 9 pastebin avali
<amin`> /media/EXTRA
<amin`> ro migham
<AliTarihi> are manam mesle shoma
<AliTarihi>  /Ali
<amin`> AliTarihi: ^^
<AliTarihi> daram
<AliTarihi> masalan
<AliTarihi> re-mount mishe
<amin`> in 0 1 ro bayad ye taghiri bedam
<amin`> ino yadam miyad
<AliTarihi> man ino hanuz 0 1 daram va okeye
<amin`> ya bayad yejori group wheel ro toi fstab bechaponam
<amin`> ama nemidonam chetori
<AliTarihi> 1 2
<AliTarihi> bezarid
<AliTarihi> na baba wheel bi  khial sho
<AliTarihi> 1 2 kon
<AliTarihi>   /dev/sda6               /media/EXTRA        ext4            defaults                1 2
<AliTarihi> amin`: fek konam in okey kone
<amin`> test mekonam khabar midam
<amin`> yek donya mamnoon
<amin`>  1 2
<amin`> yani chi?
<amin`> AliTarihi: ^^
<AliTarihi> amin`: karkard?
 * dark-sun be bax salam mide...
<Nu^253r> salam dark-sun
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: salam dude, man hanoz gire slide hastam.. kheyli khar bazi dar miare. (daram google mikonam)
<Nu^253r> slide chi dark-sun ?
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: slide maghale zconf dige :)
<Nu^253r> aslan to jaryan nistam :D
<dark-sun> 2011.zconf.ir
<hamid_> salam
<Guest79304> kesi nist j bede?
<Guest79304> salamon alaik
<everplays> Guest79304, eshtebah oomadi, inja channel-e arabic nist
<Guest79304> salam
<Guest79304> manam arab nistam
<Guest79304> سوال دارم کسی هست جواب بده؟
<dark-sun> !ask | Guest79304
<lubotu3> Guest79304: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nu^253r> dark-sun be inchiza nist
<Guest79304> The file '/media/01CC081C5F6D3200/Setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bi
<Guest79304> این ارور رو میده
<Guest79304> The file '/media/01CC081C5F6D3200/Setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bi
<Nu^253r> Guest79304 say kon to pastebin.com copy koni
<Nu^253r> va in ye file exe hast vase windows che rabti be linux dare?!
<dark-sun> Guest79304: kanal injast !
<Guest79304> مگه نمیگن میشه با واین برنامه های اگزه رو اجرا کرد رو لینوکس
<Nu^253r> hameye hamero na
<Nu^253r> vali axarano mishe
<Guest79304> من رو هر برنامه ای میزنم این ارور رو میده
<Guest79304> بعد میگه باید از پروپرتیس
<Guest79304> رو پرمیژن بزنی
<Guest79304> اونجا که میخوام فعال کنم تیک نمیخوره
<Nu^253r> ba PlayOnLinux emtehan kon Guest79304
<Guest79304> اینم مثل واینه؟
<Nu^253r> dark-sun ?! lubotu3 package haro ham mige?!
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: fek nakonam sho-oresh ro dashte bashe :)
<dark-sun> !sho-oor
<Nu^253r> azash bepors dark-sun
<Nu^253r> age nadasht mizanim to saresh
<dark-sun> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'sho-oor'
<dark-sun> :D
<Nu^253r> sho`or ke na dark-sun
<Nu^253r> package
<Nu^253r> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dark-sun> !gimp
<lubotu3> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<dark-sun> !firefox
<lubotu3> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<Nu^253r> !playonlinux
<Nu^253r> !POL
<Nu^253r> !wine
<lubotu3> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest79304> منم انسان بی شعوریم
<Nu^253r> !pol
<Nu^253r> chera in hichi nadare dark-sun ?!
<dark-sun> !libstdc++
<Nu^253r> ki in boto ovorde?!
<Nu^253r> Guest79304 to google search kon
<Guest79304> خسته نباشی
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: yatime badbakht, fek konam inja gedaee mikone :D
<Guest79304> بیخیال بگو اینجا چه خبره
<Guest79304> :)
<everplays> Guest79304, chmod +x /media/01CC081C5F6D3200/Setup.exe
<everplays> Guest79304, wine /media/01CC081C5F6D3200/Setup.exe
<dark-sun> !money
<everplays> ina ro ejra kon
<Nu^253r> dark-sun money ro chi goft?
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: tebghe mamool
<dark-sun> :)
<Nu^253r> ghablan migoft log mishod
<Nu^253r> dige log nemishe?!
<Guest79304> رفیق این دستو را رو معنی میکنی؟
<Nu^253r> kodom dastor Guest79304 ?!
<Guest79304> chmod +x /media/01CC081C5F6D3200/Setup.exe                             wine /media/01CC081C5F6D3200/Setup.exe
<Guest79304> everplay   chi shod azizam?
<dark-sun> everplays: راه حل رو می‌دی، باید توضیحاتش رو هم بنویسی. ساندویچ اضافه با سس و سالاد هم روش
<dark-sun> :)))
<everplays> :)
<Guest79304> بابا میخوام یاد بگیرم. عجب آدمی هستیا
<Guest79304> دمت گرم
<everplays> Guest79304, avali permission-e ejra shodan ro behesh mide
<Guest79304> بیخیال
<Guest79304> گه حخوردم
<everplays> dovomi ham ba wine ejrash mikone
 * dark-sun thinks "la gente esta muy loca"....
<everplays> Guest79304, inja bayad sabr koni, age bekhay bepari too channel va tep javab begiri eshtebah mikoni
<Guest79304> آهان مرسی خیلی باحالی
<dark-sun> everplays: زمان ما می‌گفتن ار تی اف ام.. دمت خیلی چیزه دادا
<dark-sun> ;)
<everplays> dark-sun, oon zamana dorost boode haji :)
<dark-sun> :)
<Guest79304> فرقی زیاد نمیکنه جفتش یکیه
<Guest79304> فقط اوسکولشیم
<Nu^253r> man farsisho kesi naneveshte ?!
<Nu^253r> vase dastorate sade?!
<Nu^253r> masaln
<Nu^253r> man-fa man ?!
<Nu^253r> :D
<Guest79304> میام دوستان
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: age kasi anjamesh bede k "man-in-the-middle" mishe :)))
<Nu^253r> chera man in the middile?!
<dark-sun> masalan ba in syntax : man-fa man <command>
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: just kidding
<Nu^253r> na dark-sun
<Nu^253r> man-fa khode dastore :D
<Nu^253r> man-fa man
<Nu^253r> man-fa bash
<Nu^253r> va ...
<dark-sun> kho age 1i bezane "man man-fa" chi? :))
<dark-sun> kernel panic!
<dark-sun> :D
 * dark-sun barmigarde... [comming soon]
<Guest79304> baba inke nashod zendegiiiii . vala ba in noonashun
<alabd> Guest79304: inja roome offtopic ya fun nist
<Guest79304> pas chie?
<alabd> !topic
<lubotu3> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-06
<online-it2> من برای اجرای یک برنامه وقتی از ترمینال اقدام میکنم خروجی میده که به معنی نبودن libpcre.so.0
<online-it2> cd /usr/lib -------------- sudo ln -s libpcre.so.3.12.1 libpcre.so.0
<online-it2> هم استفاده کردم جایی هم یک سری پکیج گفته بود نصب کردم باز همین مشکل باقیه
<online-it2> دیستروم زوبونتوست
<fvahid> online-it2: loftan farsi nanevisid
<fvahid> online-it2: barnamet chiye?
<online-it2> fvahid: skynet
<fvahid> online-it2: sudo apt-get install libpcre3-dev
<online-it2> fvahid: nasbe
<fvahid> online-it2: skynet ro khodet compile kardi?
<online-it2> نه بسته زیاد نیاز داشت
<online-it2> fvahid: soraat nemikeshid  lazeme???
<fvahid> online-it2: na
<alabd> online-it2: alan error chy mide ?
<alabd> pastebin konid
<online-it2> alabd: to oon syteme--  error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.0
<alabd> daghigh lotf konid
<online-it2> error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<fvahid> online-it2: inam nasbe libpcre++0 ?
<fvahid> online-it2: inam nasb kon libpcre++-dev
<alabd> online-it2:  momkene app /usr/local/lib ya jaye dige ro check kone
<Nu^253r> ba where nemige kojast?!
<Nu^253r> which ham ye emtehan bokon
<alabd>  you can add /usr//lib in /etc/ld.so.conf and run 	ldconfig
<alabd> Nu^253r: un midune kojast barname bayad befahme kojast
<Nu^253r> barnamehe khare pas
<fvahid> are :)
<fvahid> alabd: emkanesh kame ke intoor beshe mage inke khodesh compile karde bashe
<Nu^253r> shayad version nasbi ba oni ke barname mikhad fargh dare?!!
<Nu^253r> man to jaryan kamele tozihat nisam
<Nu^253r> goshname asabe fekr kardan nadaram :(
<alabd> online-it2: add /usr/lib in /etc/ld.so.conf and run  ldconfig   age  kar nakard khabram konid
<fvahid> online-it2: khoroji ino baram begoo updatdb && locate -b libpcre*.so
<Nu^253r> fvahid isp bename  CallWithMe darim?!
<fvahid> Nu^253r: nemidonam
<Nu^253r> vaysa beporsam
<fvahid> Nu^253r: erooz lug miyaee
<Nu^253r> nemidonam
<online-it2> Nu^253r: darim mesle inke man azashoon khadamat migereftam
<Nu^253r> online-it2 to ke pars onlin hasi ke
<online-it2> Nu^253r: ghadim ro migam
<Nu^253r> porsidam goftan ke  darim
<Nu^253r> http://www.callwithme.ir/
<online-it2> alabd: tooye file ld.so.conf
<online-it2> alabd: include /usr/lib
<online-it2> ?
<online-it2> دست در حنا رها شدم
<online-it2> alabd: tooye file ld.so.conf
<online-it2> alabd: include /usr/lib
<online-it2> alabd: ro type konam -tooye khate dovom
<online-it2> alabd: ?
<alabd> online-it2 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=/etc/ld.so.conf%20%20example
<online-it2> alabd[away]: hamoon error avali
<online-it2> alabd: error ghabli ro mide
<alabd> online-it2 mohtaviate ld.so.conf etun chie ?
<alabd> online-it2_: mohtaviate ld.so.conf etun chie ?
<alabd> online-it2 mohtaviate ld.so.conf etun chie ?
<online-it2> alabd: http://pastebin.com/XtWjrEfz
<alabd> online-it2:  sudo ldconfig -p | grep libpcre
<alabd> sary tar lotfan bayad beram
<online-it2> alabd: http://pastebin.com/cFXzdH5v
<alabd> online-it2 libpcre.so.0 ke tuye /usr/lib nistesh
<alabd> halle ?
<online-it2> alabd: hamin dige in lib ro az koja begiram
<alabd> online-it2 shoma ke ln -s karde budish
<online-it2> alabd: are
<alabd> pas kush ?
<online-it2> alabd: nemidoonam chizi ham negoft ye bar ham goft shortcut sakhte azash
<alabd> ye negahi bokonid bebini rafte tu usr/lib ya na
<alabd> online-it2 ln -s /usr/lib/libpcre.so.3 libpcre.so.0
<alabd> vasalam aleikom
<ali__> Salam
<ali__> kasi mitone inja user register kone
<ali__> http://www.debian-ir.com/community
<ali___> Salam
<ali___> man program reconstructor ra az inja install kardam vali nemidonam az koja bayad barname ro run konam
<ali___> https://code.lumentica.com/projects/reconstructor/files
<ali___> hajme barname kam hast ye test begirid
<Nu^253r> ali___
<Nu^253r> vaghti nasb mikardi
<Nu^253r> zadi make install?!
<Nu^253r> ali___ ?!
<ali___> man program reconstructor ra az inja install kardam vali nemidonam az koja bayad barname ro run konam
<ali___> https://code.lumentica.com/projects/reconstructor/files
<Nu^253r> alan behet migam w8
<ali___> Nu^253r : ok merc
<Nu^253r> ali___ dependencie haso dorst nasb kardi?
<ali__> Nu^253r : man on file ro download kardam bad rosh doble click kardam va bad ubuntu software center bala omad va install kardam
<ali__> Nu^253r : net man ghat shode bod
<Nu^253r> ali__ to synaptic
<Nu^253r> bebin koja nasb shode
<Nu^253r> vase man nasb nashod
<Lham> salam, -Xms va -Xmx chi bayad gozasht?
<Nu^253r> salam Lham
<Lham> salam
<Nu^253r> gongtar nemitonesti soal koni?! :D
<Nu^253r> kheili soalet mobham bood
<Lham> bale?
<Lham> kojash mobhame
<Lham> khob alan vazeh migam
<Nu^253r> -Xms va -Xmx <-?!
<Lham> yekishoon memoryie yekishoonam heapsize
<Nu^253r> to chi?!
<Lham> man alan error daram :Error occurred during initialization of VM
<Nu^253r> to che barnameie in flagro mikhay bezari
<Lham> memt!!
<Lham> ramam 2G hast
<Lham> mige:could not reserve enough space for object heap
<Nu^253r> man memt shoro khobiye Lham
<Lham> ??
<Nu^253r> bezan
<Nu^253r> man memt
<Lham> koja bezanam?
<Lham> harja bezanam ok hast?
<Lham> mige nist
<Nu^253r> bezan whereis memt
<Lham> nemidoone
<Lham> memt:
<Nu^253r> memt to listet nist
<Nu^253r> hmm
<Nu^253r> ajibe
<Nu^253r> pas chejori ejrash mikoni?
<Lham> miram tu folderesh
<Lham> dastoorasho mizanam
<Nu^253r> chi mizani?
<Lham> dastoori ke mizanam?
<Nu^253r> are
<Lham> .../run.rb folder port language
<Lham> jaye ina meghdare
<Nu^253r> to readme chi neveshte Lham ?
<Lham> yani chi?
<Lham> chizi naneveshte
<Lham> in marboot be lapame ke nemikhore ba in meghdar pish farz
<Lham> nemidoonam chi bezaram
<Lham> ino dorost set konam moshkelesh ishalla halle
<Nu^253r> khob yechi bezan kho Lham
<Lham> 1-3 bood man 2-2 zadam alan be heapam irad nagereft
<Lham> ye seri errore dige dad!
<Nu^253r> say konb bartarafesh koni
<Lham> daram saay mikonam dige
<Nu^253r> khobe :)
<Nu^253r> khasti beriz to pastebin.com Lham
<Lham> age hal nashod, behetoon migam
<ali___> Salam
<ali___> man 2 roze ke daram kar mikonam vali hanoz mofagh nashodam baray sakhatan yek cd live az ro ubuntu install shode khodam
<hamidkhan> salam
<hamidkhan> baradara in ghazie poshtibanie chie?
<hamidkhan> chera hishki poshtibani nemikone
<hamidkhan> badesham ye haftast
<hamidkhan> sabte nam kardam tu site hanu taiid nashode
<hamidkhan> osgolim be ghoran
<hamidkhan> be harfe to gush mikonim
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-07
<royaflash> سلام بر دوستان عزیز
<royaflash> کسی تو کانال هست ؟
<jeus> دوستان من ساعت 23:30 باسه زنجان بلیط گرفتم کسی با من نمی آید?
<goodboy> ey valla biyayn khoshhal mishim
<goodboy> :D
<jeus> goodboy: shoma zanjani?
<goodboy> are
<goodboy> hastim dar khedmateton
<jeus> Dadash edarat oonja key baz mishan?
<jeus> goodboy: ^
<Sara> hi
<goodboy> iinja
<goodboy> shoma ky miresid?
<goodboy> Sara: hi
<jeus> goodboy: edarat che saati baz mishan zanjan?
<Sara> hi
<goodboy> 7 45
<goodboy> 8
<goodboy> 23:30 miyayn?
<jeus> Man 4 sobh
<goodboy> ghatar?
<goodboy> 4 ba chi?
<jeus> Otombosss
<goodboy> Sara: shomam tashrif biyarin
<goodboy> for all boda
<goodboy> khob miresi
<goodboy> taghriban
<goodboy> 8
<Sara> where?
<goodboy>  ya 8 30
<goodboy> zconf
<goodboy> zanjan conferece
<goodboy> open source
<goodboy> lamp
<jeus> Az tehran 11.5 rah biyoftam 8 sobh miresam?
<goodboy> 4 sa@t rahe
<goodboy> shoma 5sa@t dar nazar begirid
<jeus> Khob man 5 miresam dige
<goodboy> are
<goodboy> shayad zodtar kami
<jeus> Man ye kari to yek sazman edari daram mikham ghabl az oon beram iinja
<goodboy> khob khobe
<goodboy> koja kar darin?
<goodboy> baladin injaro?
<jeus> Meydoon honarestan
<Sara> mishe yeki raje be inja mano rahnemaii kone?
<jeus> Are baladam
<jeus> Google map daram
<goodboy> ok
<goodboy> very good
<jeus> Ta meydoon honarestan 15 min rahe?
<jeus> Piyade
<goodboy> are
<goodboy> taghriban
<jeus> Khob pas man aval vaght miram oonja saat 10 ham rah miyoftam samt seminar
<goodboy> ok
<goodboy> khobe
<goodboy> mibinameton
<jeus> کسی پایه نیست امشب با من بیاد بریم زنجان از ترمینال غرب
<jeus> من تنهایم یکی بیاد می خوایم تو اتوبوس کل بگیریم
<jeus> goodboy: manam mibinamet
<goodboy> :D
<goodboy> ti
<mehdi968> salam
<mehdi968> kasi hast?
<mehdi968> من دو تا سوال دارم امیدوارم کسی بتونه کمکم کنه
<mehdi968> اول: من از اینترنتی استفاده می کنم که username and password  می خواد
<mohamad> salam man mikham gyachi ro ro ubuntu 10 .04 nasb konam repositoriye ppa ro ham ezafe kardam ama baz too list soft wer ha nist
<mohamad> az dostan kasi mitone rahnamyee kone ?
<Nu^253r> mohamad apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Nu^253r> bad bebin hast ya na
<knightstalker> kesi ba wiki.ubuntu.com to chrome moshkel dareh?
<knightstalker> Firefox khob balash miareh,Chrome nemitoneh
<hassan> sala, doostan
<Guest37997> man mikhastam firefox 6 ro ubuntu 10.04 nasb konam
<Guest37997> salam
<Guest37997> kasi mitoonet komakam kone
<Guest37997> ?
<online-it2> online-it2: alabd dorost nashoda :D
<online-it2> alabd: dorost nashoda
<knightstalker> ?
<online-it2> vaghty mikham sky net ejra konam in error ro mide
<online-it2> error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<alabd> online-it2: salam khorujie dastor sudo ldconfig -p | grep libpcre ro bedid
<online-it2> alabd: http://pastebin.com/KHn6fKrY systeme kheyli konde baraye hamin tool mikeshe
<alabd> bazam ke libpcre.so.0 nist unja !
<alabd> online-it2:   ln -s /usr/lib/libpcre.so.3 /usr/lib/libpcre.so.0
<online-it2> alabd: http://pastebin.com/XG3zAtYR
<alabd> vaghy chenin anjam bedid  ln -s a b bad  ln -s a b mitune in moshkel ro ijad kone
<alabd> hamintory har dastorr ro nazanid aval bebinid chy ka mikone bad bezanid
<alabd> halle ?
<online-it2> alabd:  ln -s a b bad  ln -s a b?
<alabd> jomelate bala ro bekhunid ta motavajeh beshid chy goftam
<online-it2> alabd: yanii man az yek dastoor dobar estefade kardam?
<alabd> yek dastoor nist un
<online-it2>  ln -s a b bad  ln -s a b   ina che farghi daran?
<alabd> ln -s a b
<alabd> ln -s b a
<online-it2> alabd: hala shod yani man yek bar bar aks estefade karde booodam bale?
<alabd> ehtemalan
<online-it2> alabd: khob hala chekaresh bayad bekonam
<alabd> yekam fekr konid mtavaje mishid
<online-it2> alabd:yani libpcre.so.3 man paride?
<alabd> yani ehtemalan libpcre.so.3 ruye libpcre.so.0 link shode va libpcre.so.0 ruye in libpcre.so.3
<online-it2> alabd: yani ham zaman momkene?
<alabd> bale mesle ye loop
<online-it2> alabd: megar link ro koja zakhire mikone?
<alabd> mishe
<alabd> link tuye address dodovm zakhire mishe
<alabd> mesle inke shoma nemikhaid bishtar fekr konid na
<alabd> ?
<alabd> in dasturat ro bezanid
<alabd> rm libpcre.so.0
<online-it2> alabd: na vala daram fekr mikonam saalam ham baraye hamine
<alabd> bebinid dorost mishe
<online-it2> rm /usr/lib/libpcre.so.0
<alabd> nakheir  rm libpcre.so.0
<online-it2> alabd: vaghti remove mishe dastoore ln -s ro mizanam anjjam mishe
<alabd> online-it2:  khorujie dastor sudo ldconfig -p | grep libpcre ro bedid
<online-it2> alabd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684571/
<alabd> baz nemishe pastebin konid
<online-it2> alabd: http://pastebin.com/WPk4VdKj
<alabd> online-it2: sefide
<online-it2_> http://pastebin.com/5kcqah5t
<alabd> mohtavaye ld.so.conf ro ke tagheer nadadid?
<alabd> bebinid fili be name libpcre.so.0 tuye /usr/lib etun hast ya na
<online-it2> alabd: ye link hast az libpcre.so.0  to masir /usr/lib ----- mohtaviyatesh ro taghir dadam
<jeus> Man terminal gharbam daram miram zanjan
<Nu^253r> jeus residi zanjan?!
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-08
<jeus> Nu^253r: are residam
<jeus> سلام من الان سمینارم
<jeus> هنوز شروع نشده منتظریم
<jeus> بچه ها غیر از من کسی نیست که هم تو سمینار باشه هم تو کانال?
<jeus> سلام کسی تو سمینار نیست?
<jeus> Hichkas to  seminar   nist ????
<jeus> سلام کسی تو سمینار نیست?
<vorujak> salam.kasi has?!!!!!!!!1
<vorujak> alo?!
<jeus> Kasssssi seminar hast
<saeed> یه برنامه دارم که میخوام موقع بالا اومدن سیستم شروع به کار کنه باید چکار کرد؟؟
<saeed> help me
<saeed> چطوری میشه یه برنامه نوشت که با بالا اومدن سیستم اونم کار کنه
<saeed> kasi javabi nadare??
<taia> یک فایل bash درست کن
<taia> و توش دستورات لازم رو برای اجرای برنامه ات بنویس
<taia> توی /etc/init.d ذخیره اش کن
<taia> فرض می کنم اسم این فایل رو بزاری test
<taia> بهش دسترسی اجرا بده
<taia> chmod +x /etc/init.d/test
<taia> فکر کنم کارت رو راه بندازه
<hale> salam
<Nu^253r> salam hale
<ali____> Salam
<ali____> mikham ba dastore rm -f -r filehai ke ba pasvande .jpg hastan ro pak konam chetori hast ?
<Nu^253r> rm -rf *.jpg
<ali____> Nu^253r : Nu^253r تشد
<ali____> Nu^253r : Nu^253r jan
<ali____> Nu^253r : merc Nu^253r jan :D
<Nu^253r> khahehsh ali____
<Nu^253r> shab khosh
<ali____> shab khosh :)
<ali____> dostan in Splash chi hast to translate google ham zadam j nadad
<ali____> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-09
<h4ck3r_1992> slm
<h4ck3r_1992> :)
<alabd> aleikom salam h4ck3r_1992
<h4ck3r_1992> khaili khalvate
<alabd> h4ck3r_1992: tu che teami hastid ?
<alabd> h4ck3r_1992: sanandaj hava chetore alan ?
<h4ck3r_1992> az koja midoni sanandaji hastam
<alabd> h4ck3r_1992: shoma ke hackeri ke nabayd ina ro beporsi , adsl mokhberat unja chetore ?
<h4ck3r_1992> :)
<h4ck3r_1992> eftezah
<alabd> albate fek konam chand ruzie internet keshvar moshkel dare na ?
<h4ck3r_1992> hamishe intore
<h4ck3r_1992> hackeri
<h4ck3r_1992> hackeri?
<alabd> na ama hack ro dust daram whois faaeede nadare ke inja
<alabd> yad gereftanesh baray amn kardan khube ama bayad havaset bashe be hoghughe digaran o harime khosisshun tajavoz nakoni ke khoda az haghe khodesh migzare ama az hagh o nas na ;)
<h4ck3r_1992> tahala ba linux chat nakardam ziad ashnai nadaram
<h4ck3r_1992> :)
<h4ck3r_1992> mishe az yahoo kasi roo ad kard?
<alabd> chio add koni ?
<alabd> irc ?
<alabd> na''
<RamtinA> doostan ye soal
<RamtinA> aya mishe ye script nevesht ke hameye matne safehai mese searche google ro copy kone toye yek file? :-?
<crking> salam aghayoon kesi inja hast
<crking> ye komake fori niyaz daram
<fvahid> crking: soaletoon ro matrah konid age kasi balad bashe javab mide
<crking> fvahid: salam
<crking> fvahid: I need the package name to enable file-roller to extract file.r01 file0r02 .... file.r37
<crking> I need the package name to enable file-roller to extract file.r01 file0r02 .... file.r37
<alabd> crking: to windows taghsim shode ?
<crking> alabd: yes ba hjsplit
<alabd> crking: ba unrar test kardid ?
<crking> alabd: na nemisheh ja joda joda har kodom 19mb  unarchive mikoneh
<alabd> crking: http://www.hjsplit.org/linux/ movafgah bashid
<crking> alabd: tnx
<ali____> Salam password defualt mint chi ahst ?
<ali____> Salam password defualt mint chi hast ?
<alabd> ali____: aleikom salam
<ali____> alabd: :)
<alabd> ali____: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=default mint password
<ali____> alabd :man ke peyda  nakardam
<ali____> alabd :to google search kardam
<ali____> alabd :az inja download kardam http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=83
<alabd> ali____: apssword e root ro darid ?
<ali____> man ba virual box bala ovordam bad page login omad !!
<alabd> ali____: mint chand ?
<alabd> ali____: name: mint
<alabd> pass: *blanc*
<alabd> bebinid javab mide
<ali____> alabd :11 http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<ali____> alabd :na
<alabd> ba setare zadid ?
<ali____> are
<alabd> bedune setare ham bezanid
<ali____> ok
<alabd> nasb kardid ya live umade bala ?
<ali____> alabd: man virtual box bala ovodam hichi nayomad vaghad page login omad !
<ali____> alabd: az inja download kardam http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php bad in ver [CD No codecs]
<alabd> ali____: 2 taeesh ro bezanid administrator
<ali____> ok
<ali____> na
<ali____> :((
<ali____> bezar man dobareh bala biyaram
<alabd> ali____: bayad beram  age nashod http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<alabd> bye
<alabd> kasi tu kare cofige web server hast ya intor kasi ro mishnasid ? gheimat mikham
<arash> salam inja kasi javab mide???
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-10
<alireza> hi
<m4m> salam
<alabd> shoma ham baraye vasl shodan be yahoo moshkel darid ?
<niaz> salam
<alabd> the-light: salam , khubin enshalla ? shoma yahoo msg moshkel nadare ocnnect mishe ?
<aram128> hello every body
<aram128> shal we chat in English here?
<aram128> anybody there?
<Lham> Salam,
<aram128> aah salam, dashtam ehsase ghorbat mikardam
<aram128> shoma usere ghadimie ubuntu hastin?
<Lham> nop
<aram128> ah khodaye man, behar hal az ziaratetun khoshvaghtam
<everplays> !ask | aram128
<lubotu3> aram128: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aram128> yes sir
<aram128> I've got a wimax USB modem, which is installed automatically in damn windows, how can I use it in my dear Ubuntu?
<everplays> aram128, checkout this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1539288
<aram128> tnx a million
<Lham> ye connection baz kardam va bedoone bastane oon, computeram khamoosh shode. hala dige ejazeye baz kardane hich connectionio behem nemide
<Lham> chikar bayad bokonam?
<Lestr> Lham: salam
<Lestr> bachi baz kardi?
<Lestr> Lham: ba kill -9 mishe mamolan az beynsh bord
<Lham> Lestr: kill: usage: kill [-s sigspec | -n signum | -sigspec] pid | jobspec ... or kill -l [sigspec]
<Lham> Lestr: nemidoonam, shomare port faghat vurudi dadam
<Lestr> chi zadi Lham
<Lham> kodoomo begam?
<Lestr> vase coonection
<Lestr> vase conection chi zadi?!
<Lham> yeki az dasstooraye ejraye memt bood
<Lham> scripts/zmert/run.rb myData/ 2000 fa
<Lestr> ps -a
<Lestr> bezan bebin chi dare
<Lestr> run.rb tosh hast?!
<Lestr> age nist
<Lestr> scripts/zmert/run.rb ro baz kon
<Lham> hame chi doroste
<Lestr> bebin vaghti ejra mishe chi kara mikone
<Lestr> BRB
<Lham> chon man ino ghablan anjam dadam
<Lham> 1978 pts/0    00:00:00 bash  2065 pts/1    00:00:00 bash  2225 pts/1    00:00:00 dbus-launch  2312 pts/0    00:00:04 top  2313 pts/1    00:00:01 top  2397 pts/1    00:00:00 man  2407 pts/1    00:00:00 pager  2575 pts/1    00:00:00 ps
<Lham> amma moshkeli ke pish oomad ine ke connection baz bood
<Lham> yeki omad lapamo khamoosh kard
<Lham> dige har kar mikonam connection refused mishe!
<Lham> :(
<Lestr> Lham: 20 min dige miyam
<Lestr> hasfelan?!
<Lham> ok
<Lestr> hasi felan **
<Lham> bale
<Lestr> Lham: hasi?
<Lham> bale
<Lham> ye soal. vaghti com restart mishe connectiona baste nemishan mage?
<Lestr> chera mishan
<Lham> pas chera alan error mide
<Lham> decode.rb:19:in `initialize': Connection refused - connect(2) (Errno::ECONNREFUSED)
<Lestr> on scripto ke zadi
<Lestr> chi mig e?!
<Lestr> ono beriz to pastebin
<Lham> ps ?
<Lestr> on hamon k ebahash mikhay conenction ro rah bendazi
<Lham> http://pastebin.com/tyzPW9f1
<Lestr> Lham: ino kill kon 2225
<Lestr> na kill nakon
<Lestr> ino beriz to pastebin scripts/zmert/run.rb
<Lham> http://pastebin.com/3hWgwAsX
<Lham> what should I do?
<Nu^253r> full_zmert
<Nu^253r> ino dari?
<Lham> killed 2225, but i got my error again
<Nu^253r> full zmert ro pyad kon
<Nu^253r> on yeja moshhkel dare
<Lestr> Lham: hal nashod?!
<Lestr> man raftam felan
<Rmin> salam
<Lestr> salam Rmin
<Rmin> Doostan man Ubuntu ee ke rikhtam Be moshkel barkhorde boood
<Rmin> koli ham Update karde boodam o Packeg nasb karde boodam
<Rmin> alan too ye Drive dige ye Ubuntu dige rikhtam engari
<Lham> nadaramesh..
<Rmin> Mishe File haye oon ghadimiyaro avord roo in yeki !?
<Lestr> Lham: akhe ono call mikne
<Rmin> salam Lestr
<Lham> lestr: man find / -name full_zmert zadam amma..
<Rmin> Motevajeh nashodam !?
<Lestr> MEMT/scripts/zmert/zmert injaro bebin Lham
<Lestr> Rmin: che filehaiyso
<fvahid> salam dostan shoma ha chejoor omadid irc, mage portesho nabastan?
<Rmin> Lestr: File haye User e ghablim ro ke Be hamin esme va App ha Va Packeg haee ke nasb kardam
<Lestr> file haro mishe
<Lestr> package ke akhareshon .deb daran mishe
<Lestr> vali onaro ke nasb kardi na
<Rmin> @Lestr: khob chejoori mishe in karo kard !? Dastoore khasi dare !?
<Lestr> cp
<Rmin> yani kolan oon o pak konam !?
<Rmin> UBuntu ro migam
<Rmin> az koja befahmam Roo Drive nistan
<Rmin> !?
<Lestr> chi ro drive nistan
<Rmin> hichi fahmidam :d
<Rmin> etelaate FireFox o nemishe avord invar Copy Kard makhsoosan bookMark ham ro !?
<Lestr> chera onaro ham mishe
<Lestr> boro to home
<Lestr> colan onaro biyar
<Lestr> mage partion /home jpda nist?
<Rmin> na :(
<Rmin> hamash ye jast
<Rmin> bad ye soale dige
<Lestr> alan miyam
<Rmin> chejoori mishe Language File ha ro tarjome kard va Compile kard
<Rmin> ok
<the-light> fvahid: ba port haei gheyere aunaei ke bastan bia
<vahid> salam dostan
<vahid> kasi mitoone be soalate khande dare man komak kone
<vahid> yani javab bede
<vahid> yani javab bede
<vahid> bache kasi nist?
<Lestr> vahid: soaleto bepors
<Lestr> age kesi tonest komakelt mikone
<vahid> agha mikham ye file ro az ye folder entekhab konam to terminal
<vahid> che tori varede ye folder dg besham\
<Lestr> cd to_folder
<vahid> man ls mizanam
<vahid> download ro neshon mide
<Lestr> bezan pwd
<Lestr> tat bebini kopjaie
<vahid> bache ha adrese folder downloads kojast?
<Lham> vahid: berid tu download, ctrl+l bezanid
<Lham> addresesho mibinid
<vahid> neveshte home/vahid /downloads
<vahid> vaghty to terminal mizanam
<vahid> ta vahid mire
<vahid> ama download ro ke mizanam mige no such
<Lham> space chie oon vasat
<Lham> tab bezanid
<vahid> tbt yani chi
<vahid> space ro man ehstebah zadam
<Lham> alan chi kar mikhaid bokonid?
<Lestr> chera man time irssi eshtevast
<fvahid> ye moshkel ba barname top daram vaghti ejrash mikonam, megdar cpu id bad az 1 ya 2 saniye kam mishe
<fvahid> darvaghe meghdare avali ke neshon mide dorost nist
<fvahid> in mitone ye bug bashe
<fvahid> chon vaghti ino ejra mikonam top -n 1 -b megdare cup id ro vageee beman nemide
<the-light> fvahid: inja doroste chandan ekhtelafi nadare az vaghti run mishe ta badesh
<fvahid> the-light: khob in ekhtelaf to system man ta 10% ham mirese
<fvahid> the-light: mikham in megdar ro be ye barname dige pas konam meghdaresh moheme baram ke daghig bashe
<the-light> fvahid: top fekr konam khodesh az file proc ha mikhune
<fvahid> the-light: in ekhtelaf ziyad mishe vaghti ke ye process sangin roye systemet bashe, va vaghti in process tamoom shod top ino nemifahme albate dar zamane avaliye va mgedare cpu id khili kam mishe shayad ta hade 70%
<the-light> fvahid: yadame chand vaght pish chandnafar dige ham hamino migoftan az bacheha, ke badesh az htop ya hamchin chizi estefade kardan
<fvahid> the-light: ahan mamnoon
<fvahid> the-light: erooz kheili az bacheha nayomadn irc
<fvahid> *emrooz
<the-light> fvahid: khahesh
<the-light> fvahid: port ha bastast aksaran baraye service haye chat
<vahid> dostan man win7 ba ubuntu 11.04 daram
<vahid> mikham defult bootam ro win 7 bashe
<vahid> kasi mitoone rahnamaei kone
<fvahid> vahid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<fvahid> vahid: and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vahid> thx fvahid
<LestR> shab khosh hamegi
<LestR> bedrouud
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-11
<najme> salaam
<najme> متغیر $! در زبان پرل به چی برمیگرده؟
<sonax> hi:D
<sonax> nafas keshaye aziz manye moshkel daram
<mahdiyeh> salam be hame
<mahdiyeh> man nemitoonam flash player tooye ubuntum nasb konam, can any one help me please?
<aliva> mahdiyeh: برو تو سایت ادوب اونجا راهنماش هست
<aliva> تازه ویکی خود اوبنتو همدارتش (اون انگلیسیه
<aliva> Google!
<mahdiyeh> aliva: رفتم
<mahdiyeh> aliva: va didam va tamame modelasho chek kardam, ama error midan hamashoon, nasb nemishan
<aliva> ارورش چیه؟
<mahdiyeh> yadam nis bezarin emtehan konam dobare
<amir_> salam
<amir_> kasi hast komak kone
<amirkhan> kasi hast
<amirkhan> :S
<amirkhan> seda miad
<ali____> Salam
<ali____> to terminal ubuntu chetori mishe ino taghir dad (ali@ali-System-Product-Name) avali ke user hich 2mi to mikham taghir bedam
<Nu^253r> ali____ to .bashrc
<Nu^253r> changing prompt ro search kon
<ali____> Nu^253r : ok w8
<Nu^253r> to google manzoram bood ali____
<Nu^253r> manam miram felan
<ali____> Nu^253r: in file to home hast
<ali___> dostan in link nega konid
<ali___> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<ali___> moshkel ba save kardan hast
<fvahid> ali___: moshkelet chiye?
<fvahid> ali___: toye ~/.bashrc save kon
<ali___> fvahid : kodom ghesmat hast
<ali___> PS1="azad@azad:\w$"
<fvahid> ali___: yani chi kodom gestmat?
<fvahid> hamin khato bezar to file dige
<ali___> in begir to file khodet onja ke bayad bezari  bezar bad inja paste kon merc
<ali___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<fvahid> ali___: yebar ham logout kon
<ali___> PS1="azad@azad:\w$"
<fvahid> ali___: akhare filet bezar farghi nadare kojash bezari
<ali___> PS1="azad@azad:\w$" in akhar file paste kardam
<ali___> fvahid mer30 ok shod
<fvahid> ali___: khahesh mikonam
<ali___> fvahid : ye ? dige daram home man aval bod 37kb alan ye dafe shode 1.4 hichi barname hame insall nakardam
<ali___> faghat chandta barname delete kardam
<fvahid> ali___: nafahmidam chi goftid
<ali___> fvahid : bebakhshid in file .cache bad restart pak mishe ?
<fvahid> ali___: na fek nakonam
<fvahid> ali___: koja hast?
<ali___> to home
<fvahid> ali___: file nist ha dir hast
<ali___> fvahid: are :) chand program ke delete kardam vali bazam hast
<fvahid> ali___: manzooretoon ine ke to .cache hast?
<ali___> are
<fvahid> ali___: mohem nist bezar bashe
<ali___> chand ta dir hast be name hamon programha
<fvahid> ali___: hajmi nadare
<ali___> chera hamin  khode dir .cache shode 1.4mb bad ehtemalan ziyad ham mishe
<fvahid> ali___: 1.4 ziyad nist
<ali___> fvahid: man alan taze ubuntu ro dobare nasab kardam
<fvahid> ali___: vase 250 m shode
<ali___> fvahid: bebin name barname hai ke  delete kardi ham hast ?
<fvahid> ali___: are hast
<ali___> fvahid : be nazaret manteghi hast ?!!
<fvahid> fvahid: khob az onike ubuntu ro sakhte bepors
<fvahid> ali___: nemidoam
<ali___> fvahid : :D shoma ham alan ubuntu dari ?
<fvahid> ali___: bale
<fvahid> ali___: http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=MContent&pageid=285
<abc__> slm
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-03
<arvinall> سلام
<arvinall> من میخواستم آرچ رو نصب کنم و کتاب آرچ بوک رو دانلود کردم
<arvinall> حالا میخوام نصاب آرچ رو بیارم ولی ارور میده
<arvinall> root@archiso / # /arch/setup
<arvinall>  zsh: no such file or directory: /arch/setup
<arvinall> کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
<arvinall> ببخشید که اینجا پرسیدم :");-)
<negin> [s[s[s[s[s[s[s[s[s[s[ss[sss[s[ss[[s[ss[[s[ss[[s[ss[[s[ss[[s[s[[s[s[s[ss[[s[s[s[s[[[[[[[[s[[[s[s
<anoNxeRo> chi kar mikoni negin ?
<anoNxeRo> vahid, salam nisi chand vaghte?!
<negin> hichi baba
<negin> eshtib shod
<negin> vagti updeat mikonam in erroraro mide?????
<negin> W: Failed to fetch http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/[YOUR_DISTRO_VERSION]/main/binary-i386/Packages  403  Forbidden [IP: 194.8.197.22 80]  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<negin> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/feisty/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirror.noreply.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)  W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/feisty/maindeb/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirror.noreply.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)  W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/di
<negin> chikar konam benazareton?
<negin> vagti updeat mikonam in erroraro mide?????
<negin> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/feisty/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirror.noreply.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)  W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/feisty/maindeb/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirror.noreply.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)  W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/di
<negin> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/feisty/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirror.noreply.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)  W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/feisty/maindeb/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirror.noreply.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)  W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/di
<negin> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/feisty/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirror.noreply.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)  W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/feisty/maindeb/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirror.noreply.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)  W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/di
<negin> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/feisty/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirror.noreply.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)  W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/feisty/main/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirror.noreply.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)  W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists
<negin> erreraiye balai to updeatam miyad chikar konam???????
<negin> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/feisty/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirror.noreply.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)  W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/feisty/main/source/Sources  Something wicked happened resolving 'mirror.noreply.org:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)  W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists
<anoNxeRo> negin, to terminal bezan sudo apt-get update
<anoNxeRo> ino bet mide?
<negin> hamin dastoro zadam k
<negin> in errora omad
<anoNxeRo> hmm engar tor roshane
<anoNxeRo> shayad proxy dashte bashi to terminal
<negin> chi kar konam khob?
<negin> yeki hast inja komakam kone mikham freedom ya tor ok konam nemidonam chikar konam joftesham dl kardam?
<anoNxeRo> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f131/vidalia-tor-proxy-settings-478881.html
<anoNxeRo> http://kyleabaker.com/2011/01/11/how-to-setup-and-use-tor-anonymity-in-ubuntu/
<anoNxeRo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<negin> hame in kararo kardam baz nemishe
<anoNxeRo> negin, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-system-proxy-settings-from-terminal-in-ubuntu-12-04precise.html
<centooos> in yani chiiiii???? Received CTCP 'VERSION' ????
<anoNxeRo> centooos, yani yeki zade /version centooos
<anoNxeRo> bad etelate marbot be clienteto ferstade
<anoNxeRo> centooos, bezan /version anoNxeRo bad mifahmi
<anoNxeRo> * Received a CTCP VERSION from centooos
<anoNxeRo> centooos, to ba pidgin miyay man ba xchat:D
<centooos> anoNxeRo, aha mersi, che jaleb
<anoNxeRo> centooos, /ping ham reply mide az taraf
<anoNxeRo> * Ping reply from centooos: 1.16 second(s)
<centooos> anoNxeRo, ee ping ham mikone? k inotr
<anoNxeRo> ari
<anoNxeRo> man brb beram sare kore :D
<centooos> :)
<centooos> man 2 bar login kardam Received CTCP miad az tarafe ye user, chika konam?
<anoNxeRo> centooos, chize khasi nist, bebin on usere kiye bad boro fosh keshesh kon:D
<centooos> man version ono khastam bbinam asan hichi nayomad!anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> centooos, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#ctcpversion
<centooos> anoNxeRo, dashtam mikhondamesh hamino ;)
<negin> ki ba your freedom kar mikone?
<nixoeen> negin: na, man kar nakardam
<aaa_> salam be dostan
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-04
<hosseini> salam in khataro chetori  hal konam?------When running Google Chrome under a supported desktop environment, the system proxy settings will be used. However, either your system is not supported or there was a problem launching your system configuration.  But you can still configure via the command line. Please see man google-chrome for more information on flags and environment variables.
<mmb_hand> سلام
<mmb_hand> چطوری با ساکس به اینترنت وصل بشم؟
<mmb_hand> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
<anoNxeRo> to ff to ghesmate network dare socks
<mmb_hand> اونجا ایپی و پورت رو زدم
<mmb_hand> ولی میگه
<mmb_hand> connection refusing
<anoNxeRo> manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/socks.conf.5.html
<anoNxeRo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<mmb_hand> و وصل نمیشه
<mmb_hand> اینو بخونم؟
<anoNxeRo> http://ask.metafilter.com/121833/Global-Proxy-in-Ubuntu-with-SOCKS-and-ssh
<anoNxeRo> http://www.ubuntux.org/evolution-using-a-socks-proxy
<anoNxeRo> are
<mmb_hand> همه رو؟
<McF1> anybody there ??
<McF1> !!!
<McF1> اقایون یه برنامه میخوام که ترافیکه اینترنت سیستمو مانیتور کنه و گراف داشته باشه و لاگه ترافیکه مصرفی رو هم بده !!!
<McF1> دوستان نظری ندارید ؟؟
<McF1> :-?
<bahman_azimii> سلام دوستان این تاپیک رو نگاه کنید  http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,44082.0.html
<bahman_azimii> سلام دوستان من میخام روی هارد اکسترنالم اوبونتو نصب کنم میشه راهنمایی کنید.
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-05
<bahman_azimii> سلام دوستان آیا راهی هست سکتور بوت رو برای گراب دستی تنظیم کنیم.
<negin> slm.az koja damaiye cpu ro nega konam descktobam gnom shelle?
<negin> slm.az koja damaiye cpu ro nega konam descktobam gnom shelle?
<pouyana> salam
<pouyana> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<pouyana> inja toozih dade
<pouyana> vali dar kol bayad lm_sensor nasb bashe
<pouyana> negin: acpi -t inam mishe
<negin> to terminal bebinam?
<pouyana> are
<pouyana> Thermal 0: ok, 51.5 degrees C
<pouyana> ye hamchin chizi natijashe
<PHP4ever>  soali dashtam darbareye debian
<pouyana> bale
<pouyana> ?
<rezaa> salam
<mosi> alo ?
<mosi> salam be hame
<mowzal> salaaam aleykom jamian
<mowzal> kasi has raahnamayi kone?
<mowzal> baro bach?
<mowzal> aghayun?
<mowzal> khanumaa
<mowzal> baraadraa
<mowzal> rofaghaaa
<mowzal> kojaayin?
<rezaa> mowzal: soletoon ro beporsid age kesi bedoone javab mide
<rezaa> mowzal: albate salam az mast ghorban
<mowzal> man tebghe raahnamaa say kardam ubuntumo instal  konam
<mowzal> 12.04
<mowzal> bejaaye windows
<mowzal> drivere windowso format kardam
<mowzal> kollan paakesh kardam
<mowzal> bejaash yeki vaase ubuntu saakhtam
<mowzal> ex4
<mowzal> bawd instal kardam
<mowzal> hamechiam khub bud
<mowzal> keshvare esme usero hamechiam porsid
<mowzal> install ham tamum shod kamkam
<mowzal> bad goft complete shode
<mowzal> hala baayad restart koni
<mowzal> goftam chashm
<mowzal> restart kardi vali bejaaye bala umadane ubuntu bar tebghe entezaar....
<mowzal> error daad ke bazi az filehaaye windows paak shode windows nemitune bala biaad
<mowzal> :-??
<mowzal> yani chiiiiii
<rezaa> ok, chanta Hard drive too systemet dari? yaa inke chanta partition tooye hamoon ye doone hard drivet dari?
<mowzal> ye hard daaram 4 ta partion
<mowzal> alaan dobaare majboor shodam partioni ke ubuntu rush nasb shode budo format konam dobaare windows berizam ke betunam biaam soaal konam
<rezaa> mitonesti az ubuntu live estefade koni
<rezaa> partition haat chiyaa hastan?
<mowzal> logical,partione windows primary
<mowzal> vaase ubuntuam primary bud
<mowzal> be sakht afzaar rabti nadaare bala nayumadanesh?
<mowzal> chize khaasi nemikhaad?
<rezaa> baa chi nasb kardi
<rezaa> cd yaa usb
<mowzal> dvd
<mowzal> 32bit
<mowzal> sherkate gerdoo
<rezaa> output "sudo fdisk -l" ro bede
<mowzal> jaan?
<mowzal> :D
<rezaa> behtare ke dobare nasb koni, va inbar mogheye nasb be boot location (yaa grub location) deghat koni, bad bazam agar nashod mitooni az in estefade koni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mowzal> kheyli mamnoon
<mowzal> raasti
<mowzal> mogheye partion bandiii
<mowzal> yedoone swap baayad besaazim baa hajme ram
<mowzal> yedoone dige ke baayad besaazimo use as chi bezaaram?
<mowzal> ex 3 ya 4
<mowzal> che farghi mikone
<mowzal> ?
<rezaa> mowzal: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/05/ext2-ext3-ext4/
<rezaa> hanooz ex3 ro tarjih midam
<mowzal> baazam mamnoon
<mowzal> kheyli doos daaram movafagh sham
<mowzal> hayajaan zadam:D
<rezaa> mowzal: are hayajan dare, in eshkalat ham peida mishan, vali khob bayad bekhuni va yad begiri
<rezaa> mowzal: man ba fedora 4 shuru kardam, rooye ye computere ghadimiye pentium (133 MHz) baa 100 MB RAM
<rezaa> moshkele man bishtar baa minitor bood, kheili aziyat shodam (kheili), vali belakhare badaz 3 hafte shod.
<rezaa> mowzal: narmafzare azad ye keife dige dare
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-06
<hpx> kasi hast
<hpx> ?
<hpx> komak mikhaaam
<hpx> بابا یه خیرمندی چیزی!
<safeith> سلام
<safeith> کسی از مبین نت سرویس گرفته ؟
<alireza> hi
<psyatw> hi
<a> salaaaaaaaaaaam
<a> kasi has komak kone?
<a> baa nasbe ubuntu moshkel daaram
<Guest9227> salaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<Guest9227> kasi has komak kone?
<Guest9227> baa nasbe ubuntu moshkel daaram
<Guest9227> baro bachchch
<Guest9227> dooostaan
<Guest9227> aghayan
<Guest9227> khanoomhaaa
<Guest9227> kasi niiiiis?
<pouyana> salam
<pouyana> koja moshkel darin
<pouyana> ?
<Guest9227> salam khaste nabashin
<Guest9227> raastesh man ubuntu ro nasb kardam,tebghe ye raahnamaa ke dl karde budam
<pouyana> kodom rahnama
<pouyana> ?
<Guest9227> partion bandio hamunjur ke gofte bud anjaam daadam
<Guest9227> ye file pdf ke az site azad rah gerefte budam
<Guest9227> partione windowso paak kardam az aval saakhtam , use as ext4
<pouyana> khub
<Guest9227> ye dooneam partion saakhtam
<Guest9227> swap area
<Guest9227> baa hajme 2 baraabare ram
<Guest9227> kamtar az 2 gig
<Guest9227> bawd ham instal ro zadam
<Guest9227> kolliam tul keshid instal shod
<Guest9227> hamechiam porsid azam
<Guest9227> usero
<Guest9227> keshvaro
<Guest9227> passwordo inaa
<Guest9227> bad install ham taa akhar por shod
<Guest9227> goft instal complete shode
<Guest9227> baayad restart koni ta bala biaad
<Guest9227> goftam chashm
<pouyana> khub
<Guest9227> vali vaghti restart kardam ubuntu bala nayumad faghat raft tu ye safhe ke mikhaast windowso bala biaare vali khob chon file haaye windowso paak karde budam bejaash ubuntu rikhte budam windows ham bala nayumado error daad
<Guest9227> kollan man mundamo ye safhe error
<Guest9227> nemdoonam chera asan nemifahme ubuntu roosh nasbe
<Guest9227> mikhaad windows bala biaare baaz
<Guest9227> alan ba ubuntu live umadam ke soaal beporsam
<pouyana> khub shoma grub ro ehtemalan nasb nakardid
<pouyana> englisi baladin?
<pouyana> ya grub ro dorost nasb nakardin
<Guest9227> are
<Guest9227> ziaad takhasosi na
<Guest9227> grub chie?:D
<pouyana> grub bootloader
<pouyana> linux hastesh
<pouyana> alan ye link midam mitoone komaket kone
<Guest9227> ye raahnamaa raajebe nasbe grub mitunin moarrefi konin behem?
<Guest9227> ahan mersii
<pouyana> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Guest9227> mamnoon
<pouyana> khahesh
<pouyana> age baz moshkeli bood haminja matrah konid
<Javad> :-?
<Javad> :-??
<psyatw> Javab!
<Guest9227> selaam aleyk:-?
<Guest9227> agha in grub chichie?
<Guest9227> chejoori nasb mishe?
<Guest9227> a kojaa?
<Guest9227> be kojaa?
<Javad> grub boot loadere :d
<Guest9227> age grub nasb nakonim vali partion bandi konim ubuntu nasb konim nasbesham tamum she restartam bekone baazam ubuntu baalaa nemiaad?
<Guest9227> yani hatman baayad grub nasb she?
<Guest9227> az koja khob?:D
<Guest9227> chejoori?:-?
<Guest9227> aay jamaaa'at:d
<Guest9227> mardoommmmmm
<Guest9227> komak konin
<Guest9227> :D
<confused> salllaaaaawm
<confused> khuban hame?
<confused> man ke khub nisam
<Javad> :-?
<esak> #5hit
<hadi> salam
<hadi> kasii javab nemide ?
<hadi> man 1 oal dashtam ......
<hadi> aloooooooo......
<Masoud_> salam
<Masoud_> Kasi has.
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-07
<Masoud_> Salam
<Masoud_> Kasi tu room has
<Masoud_> Salm
<mayvood_> سلام
<mayvood_> من یه جاب با کرون میخوام کسی میتونه کمک کنه
<mayvood_> جابی که ساعت ده روزهای هفته از دایرکتوری
<mayvood_> */home
<mayvood_> بکاپ بگیره
<centooos> mayvood_:Minute   Hour   Day of Month       Month          Day of Week        Command
<centooos> ino to /etc/crontab bayesty benevisi
<centooos> http://www.adminschoice.com/crontab-quick-reference
<esak> #5hit
<Masoud_> Salam
<Masoud_> Pwd
<bahman_azimii> علیک سلام
<Masoud_> Slm
<Masoud_> من لان دارم با کی چت میکنم توو روم هستم همه منو کیبینن؟
<Masoud_> سلام اقای بهمن عظیمی
<bahman_azimii> این روم اوبونتویه
<bahman_azimii> سلام
<Masoud_> من تازه امشب به انجمن  وارد شدم وقت دارین چندتا سوال دارم جناب عظیمی
<bahman_azimii> اگر بتونم در خدمتم
<Masoud_> متشکرم
<bahman_azimii> خواهش میکنم
<Masoud_> شما چه مدته با اوبنتو کار میکنید
<bahman_azimii> من خودم از سال 87
<Masoud_> من تازه تونستم اوبنتو سرور رو نصب کنم باید از کجا شروع کنم جناب
<Masoud_> سر در نمیارم ! دستوراتش رو که میبینم خیلی واسن گنگه
<bahman_azimii> من با نسخه سرور کار نکردم خودم نسخه دسکتاپ نصب کردم
<Masoud_> نسخه دسکتاپ کد نویسی داره؟
<bahman_azimii> راهنمای دستورات براش هست
<Masoud_> اره هس ولی خیلی واسم عجیب به نظر میاد!
<bahman_azimii> شما میتونین به راحتی کاراتون رو به صورت گرافیکی هم انجام بدین
<Masoud_> من باید یه شبکه راه بندازم و dhcp و dns server رو اعمال کنم با دسکتاپ میشه
<Masoud_> میخام شبکه راه بندازم یه پروژه دانشجویی هی
<Masoud_> یعنی رو سیستم سرور میتونم دسکتاپ نصب کنم و اون به عنوان سرور اصلیم باشه؟
<Masoud_> ولی استاد مشاورم گفته باید نسخه سرور نصب کنم
<bahman_azimii> من خودم شبکه کار نکردم ولی با نرم افزار samba چند تا درایوهامو share کردم
<Masoud_> Samba یه جور برنامه کمکی هس که بتونیم نرم افزار های ویندوز رو روو لینوکس نصب کنیم درسته؟
<bahman_azimii> شما میتونی از wine استفاده کنی
<Masoud_> توو این انجمن توو سایت در مورد اوبنتو سرور میتونم موضوعی پیدا کنم؟
<Stanford> تا اونجایی که میدونم از VM ها استفاده میشه کرد
<bahman_azimii> یک سرچی بزنی پیدا میشه
<Masoud_> کسی هس کمکم کنه، اخه چندتا مربی و پشتیبان شبکه پیدا کردم ولی هیچکس حاضر نیس کوچکترین چیزی بهم یاد بده
<Masoud_> توو روم الان چت من و شما رو همه میبینن جناب عظیمی؟
<bahman_azimii> من پیشنهاد میکنم تو فروم یک تاپیک بزاری.
<bahman_azimii> بله
<Masoud_> بلد نیستم
<Masoud_> تاپیک یعنی چی؟
<Masoud_> من زیاد توو انجمن ها نبودم اصطلاحات رو نمیدونم
<bahman_azimii> شما تو انجمن عضو شو http://forum.ubuntu.ir/
<Masoud_> همونجا که یک سوال با موضوع میذاری بعد بعضی ها واست جواب میذارن؟
<bahman_azimii> بله
<Masoud_> من عضو شدم
<Masoud_> با نام کاربری masoud ubuntu
<Masoud_> چشم متشکر
<bahman_azimii> خواهش میکنم
<Masoud_> من مسعود از شیراز
<bahman_azimii> منم از مشهدم
<Masoud_> دو تا از دوستان دانشجو کامپیوتر دانشگاه فردوسی هستن خوشحال شدم
<Masoud_> با تشکر مجدد
<Masoud_> شب خوش
<bahman_azimii> موفق باشی
<Ehsan_> Salam be hame
<Ehsan_> یه سوال داشتم
<Ehsan_> اوبنتو سرور اصلا محیط گرافیکی داره دوستان؟
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-08
<btral> salam. man ye cat sade dara m ke khorojish ine
<btral> PROXY_PORT=8080
<btral> chetor i begam bad az = ro pas bede be ye command dige? yani chetor meghdar e khoroji yani 8080 ro be variable dige pas bedam
<btral> chetor bayad splitesh kard?
<the-light> saeed:  chie?
<saeed> the-light: chi chie ?
<the-light> saeed: shoma version request midi bad migi chi chie?
<saeed> the-light: mageh version request bedam shoma motevajeh mishi ?!!
<saeed> the-light : hameh inturi motevajeh mishan ya Konversation mituneh motevajeh beshe ? ;)
<the-light> saeed: pas chi fekr kardi :)) fekr kardi shahre biplibipl negare? :D
<princef> سلام. چطوری باید محدودیت سرعت روی توی wget برداشت؟
<princef> error: failed retrieving file 'core.db' from ftp.archlinux.org : Operation too slow. Less than 1024 bytes/sec transferred the last 10 seconds
<the-light> princef: hamed dare mige sorate netet paeine
<princef> daqiqan choon sorat paeen hast nemitoonam dl konam
<princef> chetor bayad "Less than 1024 bytes/sec" ro be wget befahmunam ke emal nasshe?
<H4x012> WelCome Back  ashkan jan
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-09
<Ali> salam
<Ali> help
<H4x012> WelCome Back  all
<mmb_hand> سلام
<mmb_hand> دوستان
<mmb_hand> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
<mmb_hand> من تو اوبونتو یه مشکل دارم
<mmb_hand> km player
<mmb_hand> رو نصب کردم
<mmb_hand> ولی وقتی رو ایکونش کلیک میکنم
<mmb_hand> اجرا نمیشه
<fereshteh70> salam
<pouyana> salam
<fereshteh70> man ubuntu 12.04 i386 ro download kardam
<fereshteh70> va roye cd write kardam
<pouyana> bale
<fereshteh70> moghei ke mikham nasbesh konam
<pouyana> khub
<fereshteh70> ye khata mideh
<pouyana> che khatie mide
<fereshteh70> boot mishe
<fereshteh70> khob
<fereshteh70> man alan hozor zehn nadaram
<fereshteh70> khatash chi bod
<fereshteh70> alam man ye soal daram
<fereshteh70> ?
<pouyana> befarmiiad?
<fereshteh70> i386
<fereshteh70> hamon 64bit hastesh
<fereshteh70> ?
<pouyana> na
<fereshteh70> pas
<fereshteh70> ?
<pouyana> i386 Cpu maamolie
<pouyana> amd64
<pouyana> 64bit hastesh
<pouyana> vali i386
<pouyana> ro systemhaye 64bit ham run mishe bedoone moshkel
<fereshteh70> bale
<fereshteh70> man laptop dell 1015 daram
<pouyana> khub
<fereshteh70> ghablan version haye ghabli ubuntu ro rosh nasb kardam
<fereshteh70> vali in dafe nasb nemishe
<fereshteh70> bebkhsid man ye khahesh daram
<pouyana> khub bayad khataie ke mide ro
<fereshteh70> man mikham system ro boot bokonam
<pouyana> be man begid ke betoonam komak konam
<pouyana> laptopetoon ba ubuntu moshkeli nadare
<pouyana> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201010-6649/
<fereshteh70> agar emkan dare sabr konid man khatarao barato n yaddasht konam
<fereshteh70> !
<pouyana> man inja hastam
<fereshteh70> mer30
<fereshteh17> salam
<pouyana> salam dobare
<fereshteh17> (intramfs) mount: muonting /dev/100p0 on //filesystem.ashfs failed: No Such Device
<fereshteh17> filesystem.squashfs
<pouyana> khub in koja miad
<pouyana> ?
<pouyana> moghe boot shodan
<fereshteh17> baed az on safhe banafshe
<pouyana> khub baad emkan login nist?
<fereshteh17> ye safhe meshki miad
<fereshteh17> khob
<fereshteh17> ke in haro minevise
<pouyana> ok
<fereshteh17> chare chie?
<pouyana> shoma az windows ubuntu ro nasb kardid
<pouyana> ?
<fereshteh17> aha yadam raft begam
<fereshteh17> man bare aval az tarigh wubi nasb kardam
<fereshteh17> yaeni bedon inke boot konam
<fereshteh17> on dafe ham hamin khataro midad
<pouyana> khub
<pouyana> baad che kar kardidi
<pouyana> ?
<fereshteh17> hichi bikhial shodam
<fereshteh17> akhe midoni moshkel az kojast
<fereshteh17> dadasham ham laptop dare
<pouyana> ta inja ke man to forum ha negah kardam
<fereshteh17> roye on ham boot kardam haimn error ro midad
<pouyana> momkene
<pouyana> file cdtoon momkene irad dashte bashe
<fereshteh17> shayad
<pouyana> yani cd dorost download nashode
<fereshteh17> hala eshkali nadare
<fereshteh17> man ye soal fani daram
<fereshteh17> ?
<pouyana> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1556602&page=3
<pouyana> befarmaif
<pouyana> befarmaied
<fereshteh17> man tarahi web mikhonam
<pouyana> ?
<pouyana> khub
<fereshteh17> khob
<fereshteh17> age emkan dare ye linux dege moarefi konid
<fereshteh17> ke az ghabl emkanatesh ziad bashe
<pouyana> ubuntu emakanatesh khube
<fereshteh17> midonam
<pouyana> baayad baad az nasb biarid ro cd
<pouyana> dvd ubuntu ham
<fereshteh17> khob
<fereshteh17> ?
<pouyana> hast ke khub teedad narmafzarash bishatre
<fereshteh17> bale
<pouyana> man khudam choon dell estefade mikonam
<fereshteh17> khob
<fereshteh17> !
<pouyana> ubuntu az hame rahat tare
<pouyana> yani dardesaresh kamtare bara driver in harfa
<fereshteh17> bale
<fereshteh17> pas shoma migid man chikar konam
<pouyana> man migam age internet dorost darmoon darid
<pouyana> ubuntu ro dobare dl konid
<pouyana> baad harchi lazem darid dl konid ro ubuntu
<fereshteh17> akhe az site khodeh ubuntu gereftam
<pouyana> doroste
<fereshteh17> vaghean dasteton dard nkoneh
<fereshteh17> mamnoon
<pouyana> ye nokte
<pouyana> alan dar windows hastid
<fereshteh17> bale
<pouyana> ?
<fereshteh17> bale
<pouyana> be file download shode dastrasi darid
<fereshteh17> bale
<fereshteh17> are
<pouyana> az inja hash ro check konid
<pouyana> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<pouyana> age dorost download shode bashe
<pouyana> hashesh ba inja yekie
<fereshteh17> koja minevise
<pouyana> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<pouyana> ghesmate windows tosih dade
<pouyana> age hash fargh dashte bashe bayad dobare dl konid file ro
<pouyana> age file yeki bood dobare nasb konid
<fereshteh17> in khataro mideh
<fereshteh17> MD5 chek sums are diffrent
<pouyana> i386
<pouyana> ro barrasi kardid
<pouyana> ?
<fereshteh17> chi?
<pouyana> d791352694374f1c478779f7f4447a3f
<pouyana> in
<pouyana> ?
<fereshteh17> 59525b12d364b9defd3488ac5158b4ac
<pouyana>  ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<pouyana> mage filetoon in nist
<pouyana> ?
<fereshteh17> ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386
<fereshteh17> hamine
<pouyana> khub
<pouyana> d791352694374f1c478779f7f4447a3f
<pouyana> in hasheshe
<pouyana> age naramfzare hash
<fereshteh17> male man ineh 59525b12d364b9defd3488ac5158b4ac
<pouyana> khub
<pouyana> pass dorost dl nashode
<pouyana> dobare dl konid
<fereshteh17> be bakhshid
<pouyana> ya cdish ro bekharid
<fereshteh17> man ba in barname ye moshkel daram
<pouyana> ?
<fereshteh17> baed az inke send to mikonam
<fereshteh17> barname baz mishe
<fereshteh17> va dar ghesmat MD5 sum
<fereshteh17> in ro mineviseh
<fereshteh17> 59525b12d364b9defd3488ac5158b4ac
<fereshteh17> baed az in man bayad chikar konam
<pouyana> MD5SUM on Windows
<pouyana> inja raftin jolo
<fereshteh17> pas man bayad az aval down konam
<pouyana> bale ehtemalan
<pouyana> choon hashetoon yeki nist
<pouyana> yani file dorost dl nashode
<fereshteh17> nemidonam
<fereshteh17> bashe az aval download mikonam
<fereshteh17> bebakhsid sareton ro dard avordam
<pouyana> na in harfa chie
<pouyana> :D
<fereshteh17> kash hameye irani ha mesle shoma bodan
<fereshteh17> mishe link 64bit ubuntu ro behem bedid
<fereshteh17> mer30
<pouyana> ok
<pouyana> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<fereshteh17> khob in neveshteh amd
<fereshteh17> male man intel moshekli nadareh
<pouyana> khub 64bit kolan hamine
<pouyana> be intel/amd rabti nadare
<pouyana> :D
<fereshteh17> bale
<fereshteh17> khob mishe roye 64 bit mesle win 32bit nasb kard?
<pouyana> narmafzare 32bit
<pouyana> ?
<fereshteh17> bale
<pouyana> hame nasb nemishan
<pouyana> vali library hash taghriaban hasstan
<pouyana> yani masalan
<pouyana> libg++
<pouyana> libg++64
<pouyana> ham dare
<pouyana> ina automatic nasb mishan
<fereshteh17> khob yaeni moshkeli pish nemiad
<pouyana> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/370
<pouyana> na dar kol
<fereshteh17> khodeton midonid in internet iran arzesh eshtebah nadareh
<pouyana> 2-3 ta narmafzare khastan ke ro 64 nemian
<fereshteh17> kodom ha
<fereshteh17> ?
<pouyana> mesle Zattoo Adobe Air
<pouyana> age az ina hatman estefade mikonid 32 bit nasb konid
<pouyana> age na
<pouyana> ke hichi choon flash player ina hame alan 64 bit ro support mikonan
<pouyana> man khudam 64 daram
<pouyana> alan
<pouyana> moshkeli nadare
<pouyana> :)
<fereshteh17> bashe
<fereshteh17> khob hamishe ba hamin esm miad
<fereshteh17> inja
<pouyana> age vaght konam
<pouyana> bale
<pouyana> hala emrooz shanse shoma boode vali baghie bache ha ham komak mikonan
<pouyana> age az dasteshoon bar biad
<fereshteh17> are
<fereshteh17> man chand dafae inja omadam
<fereshteh17> hameh bacheha golan
<fereshteh17> va akharin soal
<pouyana> ?
<fereshteh17> toye ostan ma shabha internet majani hast
<pouyana> khub
<fereshteh17> man mikham emshab barnameh haro download konam
<fereshteh17> farda estefadeh konam
<pouyana> khub
<fereshteh17> age emkan dare beman begid chetori downloadeshon konam
<fereshteh17> site dare?
<pouyana> shoma che emkanati mikhahid dahste bashid
<pouyana> ro linuxetoon
<fereshteh17> vlc
<pouyana> baad az nasbe linux
<fereshteh17> barname jaygozin Adobe Dreamweaver
<fereshteh17> ye media player khob
<pouyana> az packege manager estefade konid
<pouyana> az hame rahat tare
<pouyana> masalan
<pouyana> synaptic
<fereshteh17> ye barname mesle notepad++
<fereshteh17> chetori?
<pouyana> khub shoma linux ro nasb mikonid
<pouyana> login mikonid
<fereshteh17> koja
<fereshteh17> ?
<pouyana> chi koja ?
<fereshteh17> manzoram ineh koja bayad login besham?
<pouyana> ro linux
<fereshteh17> aha
<pouyana> vaghti mikhahid vasl shavid
<pouyana> :D
<fereshteh17> khob nemishe ghabl az nasb
<pouyana> mishe
<fereshteh17> barnameh ha ro download konam
<fereshteh17> kolan site balad hastid?
<fereshteh17> vase download?
<pouyana> vali choon momkene library ha az file iso fargh konan
<pouyana> dorost nasb nashe narafzare
<pouyana> bara hamin baad az nasbe ubuntu az khudesh narmafzara dl konid
<pouyana> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/
<pouyana> vali kolan package ha inja hastan
<pouyana> baz migam
<pouyana> az synaptic ya software center
<pouyana> estefade konid behtare
<pouyana> choon narmafzara mamoolan standalone nadarim
<fereshteh17> ok
<fereshteh17> kodom media player az hame behtareh
<pouyana> vlc kbube
<pouyana> khube
<fereshteh17> khob man raftam inja
<fereshteh17> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/video/
<fereshteh17> kodom ro bayad download konam
<pouyana> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<pouyana> vlc ro az khude sitesh mitoonid dl konid
<pouyana> linux as shared library estefade mikone
<pouyana> bara hamin mesle win az ye file tashkil nashode ke nasb shavad
<pouyana> aval linux ro dl konid nasb konid
<pouyana> shabe baad hame narmafazra ro az synaptic nasb konid
<fereshteh17> salam
<fereshteh17> kasi linke vlc64 bit ro nadareh
<fereshteh17> aloo
<fereshteh17> kasi inja ist
<fereshteh17> nist
<fereshteh17> ye sooal porsidam
<fereshteh17> doostan lotfan komak konid
<fereshteh17> salam
<fereshteh17> aloo
<fereshteh17> javab nemidid
<fereshteh17> kheili namardi
<fereshteh17> d
<Masoud_ubuntu> سلام دوستان گرامی
<Masoud_ubuntu> یکی چند دقیقه وقت گرامیشو به من نمیده چندتا سوال دارم
<Masoud_ubuntu> الووو
<Guest7841> ki
<Guest7841> injas
<Masoud_ubuntu> سلام من هستم ولی کسی جواب منم نداد
<Masoud_ubuntu> سلام ۷۸۴۱
<Masoud_ubuntu> چرا کسی جواب نمیده!
<Masoud_> سلام
<Masoud_> من احتیاج به کمک دارم کسی هس
<btral> salam
<btral> the-light:
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-03
<POo_mec87>  /msg nickserv identify pampam69
<anoNxeRo> <POo_mec87>  /msg nickserv identify pampam69
<anoNxeRo> change  your password:D
<Guest992> chera namayesh dad akhe?!
<Guest992> fahmidam namayash dad!!!
<Guest992> :(((
<anoNxeRo> chon ghable / space dashti
<anoNxeRo> zadi
<anoNxeRo>  /msg
<Guest992> ah!
<anoNxeRo> bayad mizadi
<anoNxeRo> /msg
<Guest992> ajaba!
<Guest992> hala ba in pass man chikar mishe kard? :))
<anoNxeRo> basategi dare be on shakhs
<anoNxeRo> vali passeto avaz kon
<Guest992> lol, masalan az ashiyane bashe
<Guest992> ok tnx :))
<anoNxeRo> na niyazi nis osolan
<anoNxeRo> mishe social engineering kard
<anoNxeRo> age passet ine
<anoNxeRo> ehtemalan yeja dige be kar bordi
<anoNxeRo> ya inke paye pass haye digat bashe
<Guest992> na khob khodam havasam bood ke maslam pase mailam nabashe
<Guest992> bazam tnx :)))
<anoNxeRo> Guest992, bezan /ns release POo_mec87 pass
<anoNxeRo> bad bezan /ns identify POo_mec87 pass
<anoNxeRo> bad bezan /ns set password new_pass
<Guest992> anoNxeRo, inja jav chejooriye hame IT o Computer khondan?
<anoNxeRo> na
<anoNxeRo> Guest992, na
<Guest992> jalebe
<Guest992> anoNxeRo, migam age in etefagh nemiftada in channel sal be salam chati rado badal nemishe alanam hamoonjoori bood!
<anoNxeRo> na Guest992 chat rado badal mishe
<anoNxeRo> taze omadi?
<Guest992> ye chan rooze betoore jeddi vali ghablanam ye sarak keshidam
<anoNxeRo> soal kesi beporse harf mizanan
<Guest992> vali yechizi ke azash motmaen naboodam amniate IRC e
<anoNxeRo> amniyate chish?
<Guest992> hack nashio az in dastana mese yahoo
<anoNxeRo> daneshgah tehrani na?
<Guest992> akhe shenidam adame golakh inja ziade :)))
<Guest992> az koja fahmidi? kojayi?
<anoNxeRo> reshtat chiye Guest992 ?
<Guest992> alan kojayi az koja midooni?!
<Guest992> ???
<Guest992> :((
<anoNxeRo> reshtat chiye Guest992 ?
<Guest992> BB :((
<anoNxeRo> tarsid!!:D
<dingdangdong> anoNxeRo: terekundi badbaxto ke :p
<anoNxeRo> dingdangdong, az in harfesh khandam gereft ke mige adame golakh to irc hast, bad be zehnesh khotor nakard ke aya momkene ipsh malom bashe
<anoNxeRo> :D
<dingdangdong> :D
<dingdangdong> anoNxeRo: IP e ma nix malum ast, laken golakh nistim ke :X
<dingdangdong> :D
<anoNxeRo> dingdangdong, ip neshon dadan, bahse golakhi nis, bahse ineke mige amniyat, bad migam daneshgah tehrani, nafahmid az koja fahmidam
<dingdangdong> :p
<dingdangdong> aha bali bali
<anoNxeRo> dingdangdong, bad khobish ham hamon avale ke omad to
<anoNxeRo> didi chi kar kard:D
<anoNxeRo> <POo_mec87>  /msg nickserv identify pampam69
<dingdangdong> chika kard?:D
<dingdangdong> naaaaaaaaa anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> * POo_mec87 is now known as Guest992
<anoNxeRo> <anoNxeRo> <POo_mec87>  /msg nickserv identify pampam69
<anoNxeRo> <anoNxeRo> change  your password:D
<dingdangdong> :D
<anoNxeRo> <Guest992> chera namayesh dad akhe?!
<anoNxeRo> <Guest992> fahmidam namayash dad!!!
<anoNxeRo> <Guest992> :(((
<anoNxeRo> <anoNxeRo> chon ghable / space dashti
<anoNxeRo> <anoNxeRo> zadi
<anoNxeRo> <anoNxeRo>  /msg
<anoNxeRo> <Guest992> ah!
<anoNxeRo> <anoNxeRo> bayad mizadi
<dingdangdong> ey jan :P
<anoNxeRo> <anoNxeRo> /msg
<anoNxeRo> <Guest992> ajaba!
<anoNxeRo> <Guest992> hala ba in pass man chikar mishe kard? :))
<anoNxeRo> <anoNxeRo> basategi dare be on shakhs
<anoNxeRo> <anoNxeRo> vali passeto avaz kon
<anoNxeRo> <Guest992> lol, masalan az ashiyane bashe
<anoNxeRo> <Guest992> ok tnx :))
<anoNxeRo> <anoNxeRo> na niyazi nis osolan
<anoNxeRo> <anoNxeRo> mishe social engineering kard
<anoNxeRo> <anoNxeRo> age passet ine
<anoNxeRo> <anoNxeRo> ehtemalan yeja dige be kar bordi
<anoNxeRo> <anoNxeRo> ya inke paye pass haye digat bashe
<anoNxeRo> <Guest992> na khob khodam havasam bood ke maslam pase mailam nabashe
<anoNxeRo> <Guest992> bazam tnx :)))
<anoNxeRo> dingdangdong, khobe havasesh bood passe mailesh nabashe!:D
<dingdangdong> anoNxeRo: check kardi? =)))
<anoNxeRo> dingdangdong, arzeshi baram nadare, hamin ke tarsid khodesh lezatesh bishtare :D
<dingdangdong> :p
<anoNxeRo> dingdangdong, wimax khobe?
<anoNxeRo> wimax irancell? razi hasi? migan ghati ziyad dare
<anoNxeRo> man internete mokhaberat daram daghone
<anoNxeRo> Guest74931, :D
<anoNxeRo> dingdangdong, koja rafti?!
<anoNxeRo> dashtam miporsidam ke wimax irancell khobe ke az dc shodanet malome na!:D
<dingdangdong> anoNxeRo: DC
<dingdangdong> anoNxeRo: haha, az dc shodanam malume ke gprs esh xub nis atleast ;)
<anoNxeRo> gprs esho dari dingdangdong ?
<anoNxeRo> on ke modamol dc iye:D
<dingdangdong> anoNxeRo: :p
<Guest12439> anoNxeRo, hal nakardam chera bayad beshe enghadr rahat IP ro did!
<anoNxeRo> Guest12439, ye cloak begir
<Guest12439> ?!
<Guest12439> anoNxeRo, az Geo location estefade kardi ya rafti in sita?!
<anoNxeRo> hich kodom
<Guest12439> ??? pas chi?
<anoNxeRo> whois
<Guest12439> didam ping gerefti vali
<Guest12439> man az oon avval whois o ro harki begi emtahan kardam vali javabi nadad?!
<Guest12439> khob chera hamoon avval behem nagofti!
<Guest12439> hasti?!
<Guest12439> <anoNxeRo>
<Guest12439> anoNxeRo bebin
<Guest12439> bodo dge baw
<anoNxeRo> /exec whois ip
<anoNxeRo> /exec whois ip
<anoNxeRo> ARIA_, ino bezani mifahmi whois
<ARIA_> anoNxeRo, mishe mesali begi?
<ARIA_> anoNxeRo, migam vali damet garm kollan in majarahaye emrooz baaes shod beram 2nbale perl!
<anoNxeRo> /exec whois 188.118.80.120
<ARIA_> anoNxeRo, man avval fekr mikardam bayad ID tarafo bezani
<ARIA_> ttnx
<anoNxeRo> ARIA_, hala ina che rabti be perl dahstan?
<ARIA_> anoNxeRo, bebinam reshtat chi bood?!
<ARIA_> anoNxeRo, shenidam perl to inja bekar miad!
<ARIA_> yadam rafte :))
<ARIA_> lol
<ARIA_> az daste ip tablooye inja!
<ARIA_> lol
<anoNxeRo> man aval porsidam:D
<ARIA_> anoNxeRo, vaghan motevajeh nashodi!!! o_O
<anoNxeRo> ARIA_, rabti nadare, py ham bekar miyad
<ARIA_> hale py nadaram!
<anoNxeRo> suit your self
<ARIA_> midooni man avval ke shaaki shodam fekr kardam yeki az bache ha dare shookhi mikone !!!
<ARIA_> bashe oon cloak o migiram, pas chera migi amne!!!
<anoNxeRo> kodom shokhi?
<anoNxeRo> vhost ham hast ARIA_
<ARIA_> baw hamoon ke gofti az koja vasl shodam
<ARIA_> fekr kardam yeki in dooro var dide man injam oomade sare kaar bezare
<ARIA_> balakhare IRC amniat dare ya na?!
<ARIA_> :)))
<ARIA_> nagoftia reshtat chi bood, yadam rafte khob dge :))
<anoNxeRo> ARIA_, amniyato to chi mibini?
<ARIA_> aminiat az noe linuxi!!!! :)))
<ARIA_> reshte?!
<ARIA_> akhe midooni ziad rajebe botnet o inchiza shenidam, khob age ye hamchin adamayi invara mipelekan shayad bara mane aaammi moshkel pish biad !!! :)))
<ARIA_> lol
<anoNxeRo> ARIA_, amniyat az noe linux?
<ARIA_> inja asan jave porchonegi nadare ha
<anoNxeRo> mesle ine begi ke man az ghaza khosham miyad
<anoNxeRo> bad beporsan che ghazai
<ARIA_> na baw
<anoNxeRo> begi az no ashpazkhone
<ARIA_> manzooram ine ke migan linux az windows amntare mage na
<ARIA_> injoor ertebatatesham amn tare ya na
<anoNxeRo> ARIA_, mishe be ye server ba ssh vasl shod mishe ba telnet
<anoNxeRo> mohem nist system payat chi bashe
<anoNxeRo> ya serverete chi bashe
<anoNxeRo> dar sorati ke ba telnet vasl beshi
<ARIA_> alan man khialam rahat bashe?! :)))
<ARIA_> sare kari?!
<anoNxeRo> amn tarin systeme donyaro ham dashte bashi, tamame dade ha be sorete plain text rado badal mishe
<ARIA_> ay baw kho haminesh khatariye dge!
<ARIA_> shagheli?
<ARIA_> shagheli shoma?
<anoNxeRo> are
<ARIA_> oh oh
<ARIA_> hahaha
<ARIA_> migam che kond javab midin
<anoNxeRo> ARIA_, are
<ARIA_> anoNxeRo, faghat ye soal man age bekham inja baram amntar bashe va khodam betonam ghompoz dar konam :))) bayad chikar konam ? chi yaad begiram?
<ARIA_> lol
<anoNxeRo> ARIA_, chon mikhay ghompoz dar koni sharmande nemitonam komaket konam:)
<ARIA_> lol
<ARIA_> na jeddi man age tavanesh bashe faghat delam mikhad ISS o bendazam paiin, kare dge e nemikonam :))
<ARIA_> lol
<ARIA_> kash manam mitoonetam beshinam poshte PC pamo bendazam ro miiz, sib o gaz bezanamo az baade cooler lezzat bebaram :)))
<ARIA_> lol
<ARIA_> TNX, man diram shode bayad beram, BB :))
<anoNxeRo> man intor fek mionam ya ras rasi 6 mizad?
<Chat5485> Hi
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-04
<tyler> salam/ agha man rajebe kernel ye soal daram.
<Guest75455> slm. chera bade compile wa nasbe kernel sorat oft mikone?
<Guest75455> doostan?
<Mehrdad4all> سلام کسی هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-06
<lllhamedlll> سلام.من یه مشکل دارم...کسی جواب میده؟
<lllhamedlll> ایا کسی هست؟
<lllhamedlll> ?
<lllhamedlll> ؟
<black-hat> salam.agar proxy az ntlm support nakone va tanzimate proxy to apt.conf va bash.bashrc ham natoone be estefade az apt-get baraye nasb komak kone...rahe digeii hast?
<black-hat> سلام.اگر بروکسی از نتلم بشتیبانی نکنه و تنظیمات بروکسی هم جواب نده...راه دیگه ای برای نصب از طریق ترمینال باقی میمونه؟
<wall> سلام به همه
<wall> کسی هست یه سوال ب\رسم؟
<black-hat> salam.baraye estefade az "apt-get" baraye nasb to proxy network,agar tanzimate hadi kar nakone,che rahe hali hast?
<black-hat> tanzimate aadi*
<live> dostan salam
<live> ye moshkel ba TOR dashtam
<Guest23928> ok
<Guest23928> man ye mohskel ba TOR dashtam
<Guest23928> vaghti open mikonamesh hamash Gedit baz mishe ba khode tor baz nemishe
<Guest23928> kasi hast komak kone ?
<prp-e> این مسیر رو چک کن
<prp-e> /usr/share/applications
<prp-e> و ببین در فایل مربوطه جلوی exec چی نوشته
<Guest23928> to in masir ke chizi nist ?
<Guest23928> bebinid man file tor ro az khode site gereftam
<Guest23928> ghablan 12.10 dashtam ke kekik mikardam gozine run miyoomad  va ok
<Guest23928> alan oon nemiyad
<Guest23928> Aloooooo
<Guest23928> prp-e: aloooo
<prp-e> خب یه گزینه ای چیزی باید داشته باشه
<Guest23928> mishe ye kam vazeh tar begin
<prp-e> ببینید چیزی با پسوند desktop ندارید؟!
<Guest23928> bebinid man ye file daram ba esme >> start-tor-browser
<Guest23928> ke vaghti roosh kelik mikardam
<Guest23928> ye run miyoomad ke alan meiyad
<Guest23928> alan fagaht tooo gedit baz mishe
<prp-e> آها فهمیدم.
<prp-e> بهش دسترسی بدید
<Guest23928> yani daghighan che kar konam
<Guest23928> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-07
<mohammad> سلام
<Guest58466> کسی هست
<POo> جان :)
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-08
<POo> salam :))
<POo> rofagha ye soale bi rabt, vali kheyli fekramo mashghool karde!
<POo> !anyone
<lubotu3> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<POo> !poll
<lubotu3> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<POo> !gq
<lubotu3> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<POo> salam :)) , man nemidoonam ba 5GB storage e U1 chikar konam!!! na chanta system daram ke bekham chiziro sync konam, na nete doros hesabi daram! shoma ba in faza chikar mikonin? nazari nadarin? :)))
<POo> :)) nice, tnx!
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-01
<mahsa> نحوه ی نصبش چطوریه؟ nero15
<R4m1n> salam
<R4m1n> kasi hast ?
<R4m1n> Alo ?
<R4m1n> !
<Overlord> Salam!
<abarooni> !zanshin
<abarooni> kesi midone chera espek in khata ro mide ?
<abarooni> ALSA lib pcm.c:2217:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.rear
<eXtrem0us> prp-e: سیستم‌عاملی که به موازات جبیر دارین روش کار می‌کنین، چی هست و ایده‌ش چیه؟‌آیا نمی‌شد همون جبیر رو توسعه داد؟
<prp-e> eXtrem0us, یه دفه یه فکر اومد تو سرم. کلا منحل شد.
<abarooni> !tell me about zanshin
<prp-e> بچه ها کسی حوصله ترول کردن داره؟
<AmirHossein> سلام
<AmirHossein> کسی هست کمکم کنه؟
<prp-e> سلام.
<prp-e> مشکلت رو بگو.
<prp-e> الان هیچکس نمیتونه کمکت کنه چون مشکلت رو نگفتی.
<AmirHossein> اوبونتو 14.04 رو کامل و درست رو یکی از کامپیوترام نصب می‌کنم بعد از نصب نمیتونم لاگین کنم!
<AmirHossein> در واقع بعد از لاگین کردن سیستم کاملا هنگ می‌کنه و نمیشه باهاش کار کرد.
<AmirHossein> امروز لینوکس مینت رو هم تست کردم دقیقا چنین وضعیتی داشت.
<prp-e> خب کدوم مینت؟
<prp-e> با گنوم؟
<prp-e> سینامون؟
<prp-e> یه توزیع سبک مثل لوبونتو رو نصب کن شاید حل شد.
<AmirHossein> مینت 17 سینامون
<AmirHossein> منابع سیستمم به طور کلی خوبه البته به جز گرافیک.
<AmirHossein> ممنون از راهنماییتون :)
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-02
<lxmahyar> exit
<Ali_> سلام
<Ali_> سلام
<prp-e> salam Ali_
<Ali_> یه سوال؟
<Ali_> اینجا رو میخواهم به hexchat وصل کنم آدرس سرورش چیه؟
<prp-e> آدرس سرور irc.freenode.net هست
<Ali_> ممنون
<Ali_> اینجا همیشه انقدر خلوته؟
<prp-e> بله
<Azitrex> nakheir :D
<Azitrex> az jabir che khabar ?
<sos> salam mikam tor dashteh basham wiki to kondam vali vagti nasb mishe va karharo anjam midem mororgar fagat micharkeh
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-03
<mehdi_> سلام به کاربران عزیز
<mehdi_> ای پی را درسیستم کالی از طریق نانو نوشتم به صورت استاتیک حالا چگونه ب وبا کداک کلید ها این فایل را ذخیره کنم و ای پی من دائمی باشه و با هربار ریستارت سیستم عامل نپره؟
<mahdi> salam
<Azitrex> durud
<hassan> slm
<hassan> khobin
<artor> ‏‫سلام من میخوام از تور استفاده کنم راهنمای تور در ویکی انجمن اوبونتوی فارسی رو خوندم و انجام دادم وقتی تنظیمات مرورگر را عوض میکنم چرخونک مرورگر فقط میچرخه و صفحه ای باز نمیشه لطفا راهنماییم کنی
<artor> salam man mikam az tor astefadeh konam , rahnamaye tor dar wikiye angoman ubuntu farsi ro kondam va anjamesh dadam , vagti tanzimate mororgar ro avaz mikonam charkonak mororgar micharke va safhe ei baz nemisheh lotfan rahnamaee konid
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-04
<esak> salam sternix hasti
<sternix> esak, salam, are
<esak> sternix age vaght dari soal daram
<sternix> esak, befarma
<esak> sternix  ye mesal mizanam, agar man to data base mashin haye mokhtalefi az 3 sherkat motefavet dashte basham, va karbar bekhad  azadane har sherkat ro khast entekhab kone
<esak> ta mashin haye un sherkat faghat neshon bde
<esak> bayad chikar konam
<esak> ?
<esak> bayad az dastoor select to db estefade konam
<sternix> esak, haji man nemidonam to #technotux bepors, lxsameer shayad bedone
<sternix> esak, haji man nemidonam to #technotux bepors, lxsameer shayad bedone
<maysababa> salam bar roye macbook pro chetor ubuntu nasb konam
<LKMs> سلام
<LKMs> اشكان؟
<reza> kasi javab midehad????
<reza> noskheye 13.10 ra nasb kardm
<reza> vast nasb v.m bargh raft
<reza> baraye bazsazi ????
<reza> 16:06] <reza> kasi javab midehad???? [16:07] <reza> noskheye 13.10 ra nasb kardm [16:08] <reza> vast nasb v.m bargh raft [16:08] <reza> baraye bazsazi ????
<AmirHossein> سلام. اوبونتو 14.04 رو نصب کردم ولی نمیتونم لاگین کنم! بعد از لاگین سیستم کاملا هنگ می‌کنه و نمی‌شه باهاش کار کرد.
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-05
<AESC> ehem
<MortezaE> سلام
<MortezaE> یک ترافیک ناخواسته و مشکوک در اپلت سیستم مانیتور می‌بینم :(
<MortezaE> دستوری هست که بتونم ببینم این ترافیک از طرف کدوم برنامه‌ست؟
<MortezaE> پاسخ اینه: nethogs
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-06
<farbod> سلام
<farbod> کسی هست؟
<farbod> لطفا؟
<farbod> یه فیلتر شکن میخوام
<farbod> سلام
<farbod> کسی هست؟
<farbod> ؟
<farbod> ؟
<farbod> ؟
<farbod> ؟
<hsoltani> salam
<hsoltani> dostan ye soali dashtam mikhastam bedonam vase kar ba gnu/linux cpu amd behtare ya intel????
<hsoltani> ???
<Behzad> Baraye onenote microsoft moadel darim ?
<s_faraday> salam
<s_faraday> doostaan
<s_faraday> man ubuntu 13.04 daram
<s_faraday> yeho roshan kardam laptop ro didam wifi esh dg vasl nemishe
<s_faraday> update karde budam badesh injoori shod
<s_faraday>  تا قبلش درست بود
<s_faraday> مشکل هم سخت افزاری نیست چون ی اوبونتو دیگه هم رو لپتاپ دارم رو اون درست کار میکنه
<s_faraday> کسی هس عاقا
<s_faraday> ؟
<s_faraday> kasi has?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-07
<Guest31429> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-31
<raminmgpop> salam
<raminmgpop> bache ha mishe lotfa
<raminmgpop> komakam
<raminmgpop> konin
<raminmgpop> man ala daram az ubuntu live cd
<raminmgpop> estefade mikonam
<raminmgpop> barai hamin farsi nadare
<raminmgpop> avalin bar ham hast az
<raminmgpop> ubuntu va linux daram estefade mikonam
<raminmgpop> kasi hast komakam kone?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-02
<morteza> salam
<morteza> vase c++ che narm afzari bayad download konam
<jbonline> برای کامپایل کد سی++؟ g++
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-03
<saeed> salam
<saeed> kasi hast??
<herman_> سلام
<herman_> ‫همه که رباتند!
<frenda_> !pidgin | iraj
<lubotu3> iraj: The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-04
<freikhyu> !topic | behdad222
<lubotu3> behdad222: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<freikhyu> !topic | philipballew
<lubotu3> philipballew: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<amirahmad> سلام
<amirahmad> کسی هست
<amirahmad> ؟
<Deadpool_> salam
<Deadpool_> :|
<soosool> salaam
<soosool> !Iraj
<soosool> !pushd
<soosool> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<soosool> !help
<soosool> !patience
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<soosool> !pidgin
<lubotu3> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<soosool> !cd
<soosool> !ls
<lubotu3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<soosool> !troll
<soosool> !terminal
<soosool> !konsole
<soosool> !hello
<soosool> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iraj> soosool, :)
<soosool> !OH_my_god
<soosool> A human beings!
<iraj> soosool,  moshkel chie?
<soosool> Virtualbox, It does not properly
<soosool> w8
<soosool> http://www.myup.ir/images/26481921709776427082.png
<soosool> And also problem with kvm: http://s1.freeupload.ir/i/00079/8bf6iugictcc.png
<soosool> Iraj, Do you know about @Ashkan? It's alwase here! Is it a robot?
<soosool> این قضیه اشکان چیه؟
<iraj> soosool, نمی شناسمش والا
<iraj> soosool,  کرنلت رو اپدیت کردی؟
<soosool> یک کاربره که از روی یک سرور لاگین کرده و یادش رفته خارج بشه؟ سال‌هاست که اونجاست
<iraj> soosool,  از کرنل جدید استفاده کردپی؟\
<soosool> آهان اوکی.
<soosool> کرنلم؟ آپدیت جدا داره؟
<soosool> سیتمم آپدیته
<iraj> soosool,  ببین کرنلت ورژتن جنده
<iraj> *ورژن چنده
<soosool> اوکی
<soosool> 3.16.0-46-generic
<iraj> soosool,  قدیمیه
<iraj> جدیدش رو نصب کن
<soosool> فکر کنم برای 14.04 این باشه
<iraj> soosool,  اها. من آرچ دارم. .
<soosool> نه مثل اینکه 3.19 آخریه
<soosool> برم آپدیت کنم
<iraj> soosool,  یه کرنل منیجر برای اوبونتو ببین گیر میاد نصب کنی ؟
<soosool> huh?
<soosool> Kernel Manager?
<soosool> من آرچ دوست دارم ولی حوصل نصبش رو ندارم
<soosool> در مورد انترگوس و مانجارو خوندم
<soosool> شما تجربه اینها رو دارید؟
<iraj> soosool,  اره . می تونی کرنل ها رو حذف و اضافه کنی
<iraj> soosool,  مانجارو یکی پیشفرض داره
<iraj> اسمنش رو نمی دونم . ولی باهاش کار کردم.
<soosool> آپدیت کنم خودش اضافه مگه نمیشه؟
<iraj> کرنل  4.1.6   رو الان دارم
<iraj> soosool,  نمی دونم اپدیت اوبونتنو چججوره. ولی روی مانجارو اپدیت کرنل جزو اپیدت سیستم نیست
<soosool> اون آرچه! اوبونتو تو این سری های فعلیش خوندم که روی ۴ نمی ره!
<iraj> iraj,  البته روی مانجارو هخم دانلود می شه ولی باید فعالش کنی
<soosool> از ۱۵.۱۰ می خواد بره روی ۴ و اپت-گت رو هم می خواد حذف کنه
<soosool> هه، وی-باکس درست شد :)
<soosool> مشکل از آپدیت نبودن کرنل بود
<iraj> soosool,  اها. چش بود؟
<iraj> ارهه دیگه
<soosool> مرسی ایرج
<soosool> خدانگهدار
<soosool> راستی، کی می تونه اشکان رو کیک کنه؟
<soosool> مدیر این تالار کیه؟
<soosool> این اشکان روی اعصابه
<soosool> هر موقع میام اینجاست صبح ظهر شب و هیچ موقع جواب نمیده
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-05
<mehrad> salam
<mehrad> kasi hast baraye rahnamai?
<mehrad> man ye karbare jadide ubuntuam
<mehrad> heeeeeeey
 * mehrad slaps behdad222 around a bit with a large fishbot
<behdad222> سلام
<behdad222> بله در خدمتم mehrad
<mehrad> salam
<mehrad> bebakhshid mozahem shodam
<mehrad> ye soal dashtam
<mehrad> in ke baraye ubunto application makhsoose modiriate blackberry hast?
<mehrad> mesle blackberry blen ke faghat baraye windows ba mac hast moteasefane
 * mehrad slaps behdad222 around a bit with a large fishbot
<behdad222> mehrad: من تا حالا گوشی بلکبری نداشتم
<behdad222> در نتیجه هیچ وقت این مورد رو بررسی نکردم
<behdad222> می‌خوای بدقیقا چکاری رو انجام بدی/
<behdad222> ؟
<mehrad> modiriate fileha va backup
<mehrad> blackberry link barnameye rasmie blackberry hast baraye inkar
<mehrad> vali faghat baraye win va mac hastesh!!
<behdad222> ببین من تا حالا گوشی‌های اندروید meego و maemo داشتم
<behdad222> هیچ کدوم برنامه مخصوص لینوکس نداشت
<behdad222> ولی معمولا راهی برای اینکارها داره
<behdad222> مثلا برای اندروید برای بک‌آپ گیری با adb میتونی یه کارایی بکنی
<behdad222> برای meego و maemo هم همینطور
<behdad222> ولی اینا یه برنامه گرافیکی و … ندارند
<behdad222> یه سری ابزار با سطح دسترسی بالا برای مثلا فلش کردن گوشی بک‌اپ گیری و … هستند
<mehrad> too softwarecenter hast in adb?
<mehrad> rastesh man taze mikham mohajerat konam be ubuntu
<behdad222> در نتیجه میشه کارای بیشتری باهاشوو کرد
<behdad222> adb فقط برای اندروید هست
<mehrad> mishe esme in barnameharo begi?
<mehrad> ahan merc
<behdad222> adb رو میتونی از این لینک دانلود کنی
<behdad222> http://developer.android.com/index.html
<behdad222> تو پکیج sdk هست
<behdad222> برای بلک بری هم باید سرچ کنی ببینی چیا پیدا میشه
<behdad222> مثلا در مورد فلش کردن یا بک‌اپ گرفتن تو لینوکس سرچ کن
<mehrad> salam
<mehrad> kasi hast?
 * mehrad slaps behdad222 around a bit with a large fishbot
<behdad222> wait
<mehrad> ok
<mehrad> kasi nist be ye soale koochike man javab bede?
<mehrad> :(
<Nimahadi> pwd
<Pooriya> با سلام
<Pooriya> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-06
<Mohammad> سلام
<Mohammad> کسی هست؟
<amir_> s.
 * amir_ slaps ubuntulog around a bit with a large fishbot
<Habib63> درود بر همه، من چند وقته که لوبونتو داشتم. چند ماه پیش سیستمم دچار تاخیر در بوت شد. اوایل این طوری نبود. چند بار آپگرید و دوباره نصب کردم و این دفعه اوبونتو 15.04 نصب کردم. باز هم مشکل باقیه. اروری می ده که فکر می کنم به هارد مربوطه.
#ubuntu-ir 2016-09-06
<ehteshami66> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2016-09-08
<screcorder> Hi, I want to capture my screen in windows but I can't use video_size, can anyone help me ? it always capture fullscreen desktop ! http://pastebin.com/KR1Ajy6E
#ubuntu-ir 2017-09-04
<farfedors> سلام.اینجا irc اوبونتو فارسی.درست اومدم؟
<Narbeh> farfedora: سلام بله
<farfedora> ممنونم.اولین بارمه اومدم irc
<farfedora> برای همین سوال کردم
#ubuntu-ir 2017-09-05
<MH314K> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-09-06
<reza-irdev> whois online
#ubuntu-ir 2018-09-04
<its_Mansoor> فکر کنم لازمه سردر کانال درج شه که همیشه پای پی‌سی‌هامون نیستیم و اگه سوالی دارید، سوالتونو بپرسین و با سلام و آیا کسی هست انتظار جواب نداشته باشید :-)
<ariaphy> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2018-09-05
<Peyam> salam dash
<linux> ya namoos zahra in page fake nabashe
<linux> man tazeh shoroo kardam linux yad begiram barnameh ei ke ba pasvand  install.sh hastesh asooneh ama bagheyas sahkteh
<linux> systemam ubuntu linux hastesh kenar windows nasb kardam mamoolan to ubuntu ba pasvand .deb bayad barnameh nasb kard
<linux> moondam vpn chetori nasb konam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-09-06
<Peyam> sakht nist
<Peyam> chi mikhai install koni hala
<shangul> niyazmand invite code riseup
<ali2> سلام
<ali2> کسی بیدار هست ؟
<ali2> :-)
#ubuntu-ir 2018-09-07
<masi> salam doostan , kasi midoone chikar konam google chrome roo ubuntu update beshe ??
#ubuntu-ir 2018-09-08
<Peyam> salam dadasha
#ubuntu-ir 2019-09-05
<jrmu> psydroid: PM
<jrmu> are you the guy behind psybnc?
#ubuntu-ir 2020-08-31
<nader> سلام
<nader> فاک
<nader> بای
<nader> -_- -_-
<nader> -_- :') :') :')
<ima> hi
